# Halo : Reach Thread



## vampiregenocide

Figured it could use its own thread leading up to the beta and the release later this year. I know someone posted about the GI mag, but this is about the game as a whole.

Whose looking forward to it? I know there are a few Halo-haters oiut there but I find its a great, vibrant looking game. The campaigns never cease to disappoint. However, it was kinda the same thing for a few games and needs revitalising, which I think the new title is definitely going to do.

A few pointers I've found out :

- Does not follow the storyline of The Fall of Reach book, and is from an entirely different perspective.
- You play as Spartan III's, though some Spartan II's are featured I believe.
- Master Chief will most likely not be in the game.

Some screenshots and pics:

Game Informer cover featuring the main characters









Magazine shots which surfaced showing new vehicles, weapons and some screenshots


















Screens






Revamped spartan laser?





Upgraded needler?






New HUD? Health packs are back and so are a version of 'perks' which you can swap out. Appears to be more squad based as teammates health is also shown.












Upgraded BR








Thats all I know of. You guys looking forward to this? I think it will be different but still maintain what made Halo so good.

Let me know your opinions and please post any new info you find out.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm excited! Glad they finally changed the weapon models too, I was a bit disappointed with Halo 3 ODST when I saw they only added one new one and the rest were left the same. I LOOOOOVE Halo so I can't wait to check this out!


----------



## Dark Aegis

Im looking forward to trying this out. Still havent finished the halo 3 campaign on legendary though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The range of character models has be interested in how character customization works online, like will we be able to choose the size of our spartan and more new armours etc, or maybe different classes?


----------



## Bobo

I love every Halo game I've played, so I imagine I'll love this. I'm looking forward to changes though, so it seems this one is going to maybe do it for me in that respect.

I even liked Halo Wars....anyone ever play it? Never played it on-line, but still got a big kick out of it.


----------



## MFB

I really enjoyed the book so hopefully while this may be different, it'll give those who have an idea of what happened, a fresh Halo game to love. This'll probably be one of the few games I buy for the 360 this year.


----------



## Customisbetter

If it uses the HAlo 3 Engine, i won't play it.

They messed halo up for me with the newest engine, i can't stand it.

I LOVE the books though. i read them over and over.


----------



## Daemoniac

It looks really good... I'm not the biggest Halo fan (it's fun, but it never did too much for me), but this looks really interesting, and the graphics look to be pretty awesome as well


----------



## philkilla

Should be pretty cool. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Meh

I think its hilarious that the prequel has newer more high-tech weapons than the other games.


----------



## HighGain510

Meh said:


> I think its hilarious that the prequel has newer more high-tech weapons than the other games.



It's kinda like Star Wars, comparing Episodes IV, V and VI to Episodes I, II and III!  Why did all the ships and droids become less detailed and awesome-looking?  That's the problem with making prequels after the main one has come out, you want it to look cool and utilize all the new hardware/software for visual effects or else no one will want to watch/buy it, but that comes at the price of it not making sense like this case.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> I love every Halo game I've played, so I imagine I'll love this. I'm looking forward to changes though, so it seems this one is going to maybe do it for me in that respect.
> 
> I even liked Halo Wars....anyone ever play it? Never played it on-line, but still got a big kick out of it.



I haven't played Halo Wars actually, I heard it wis pretty good though.



Customisbetter said:


> If it uses the HAlo 3 Engine, i won't play it.
> 
> They messed halo up for me with the newest engine, i can't stand it.
> 
> I LOVE the books though. i read them over and over.


 
Its a brand new engine, built from the ground up.



Meh said:


> I think its hilarious that the prequel has newer more high-tech weapons than the other games.



I get what you mean


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ODST was dissapointing, hopefully this won't dissapoint...

Beta starts in may right?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthtastic said:


> ODST was dissapointing, hopefully this won't dissapoint...
> 
> Beta starts in may right?



April 28th at the earliest apparently.

I didn't find ODST disappointing, but it certainly wasn't a full Halo game, sorta mid way between expansion and full title. Firefight was fun for a while but somewhat repetitive. I got so far and regardless of how well I was doing, had to turn it off out of sheer boredom


----------



## cddragon

From the screens and info it seems I'm gonna enjoy it too - I liked halo for its cooperative campaign experience - though ODST sucked hard in that term IMO. If Halo: Reach is truly more squad based, it will be even better for coop


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> April 28th at the earliest apparently.
> 
> I didn't find ODST disappointing, but it certainly wasn't a full Halo game, sorta mid way between expansion and full title. Firefight was fun for a while but somewhat repetitive. I got so far and regardless of how well I was doing, had to turn it off out of sheer boredom



IMHO, it was just halo with less jump and a slightly modified health system. Definatly not $60 worth of gameplay..

Still, im psyched for Reach


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I hate Halo 3 but I will _definitely_ be picking this up.

No matter how good it is it'll automatically be better than ODST.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthtastic said:


> IMHO, it was just halo with less jump and a slightly modified health system. Definatly not $60 worth of gameplay..
> 
> Still, im psyched for Reach


 
You had to pay $60? jeez...I got mine for £35 (games are normally £40 or £45 here), which is a steal considering is both ODST, plus Halo 3 multiplayer with all map packs.

I liked it, but yeah, not as replayable as H3. Will be playing it on the 20/21st though because Bungie are giving away $100 to American Red Cross for every 1000 players online with a white circle and red heart as their emblem.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I hate Halo 3 but I will _definitely_ be picking this up.
> 
> No matter how good it is it'll automatically be better than ODST.



I thought you hated the Halo series? Or are you finding COD6 that bad you need an alternative?


----------



## Bobo

philkilla said:


> Should be pretty cool. I'm looking forward to it.



Best avatar evar!!!!

Kinda back on topic but not, I liked ODST. It had freakin Captain Mal Reynolds people!!!!


----------



## MFB

I heard ODST wasn't necessarily a full-game and was beatable in like 6 hours straight through? Will Reach be the same way or is this gonna be a full-length thing like Halo/2/3


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ No idea, but if there's no full campaign or an awesome new multiplayer then I'm not buying it


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> I heard ODST wasn't necessarily a full-game and was beatable in like 6 hours straight through? Will Reach be the same way or is this gonna be a full-length thing like Halo/2/3



Yeah ODST was kinda short, but it was originally planned to be an expansion they just added a bit more to it than they were going to.

Reach will be a full standalone game, with its own campaign and multiplayer.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> You had to pay $60? jeez...I got mine for £35 (games are normally £40 or £45 here),




Uhhh based on conversion, £35 comes out to $57 USD...  You're not far off, mate.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Uhhh based on conversion, £35 comes out to $57 USD...  You're not far off, mate.



Man XD It seemed liek a lot more.  In that case, quit ya whinin!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

This will be awesome. They need to can that shit health system from ODST and add matchmaking-enabled firefight.

Just finished ODST last night and it was a blast, this should be killer. I will miss fighting Brutes though, I love killing those big oafs.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> This will be awesome. They need to can that shit health system from ODST and add matchmaking-enabled firefight.
> 
> Just finished ODST last night and it was a blast, this should be killer. I will miss fighting Brutes though, I love killing those big oafs.



Yeah the health system is a merge between the ODST one and Halo 3. You have rechargable shields, but also actual health, so if your shields go down and aren't given enough time to power up again, you start losing health, which doesn't regenerate and you need health packs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I thought you hated the Halo series? Or are you finding COD6 that bad you need an alternative?



Well I hate Halo 3, which is part of the series 

Still, this looks win.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well I hate Halo 3, which is part of the series
> 
> Still, this looks win.



Lol fair dooze. I think they've actually taken a bit from COD by the looks of it, which is good. I hope they don't stray too far for the basics of the original MP though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

To anyone interested, I'm playing a bit more Halo 3 as of late, and need someone to cover my back a bit. If you want to play, hit me up, GT is Fear Signal.

Moar practice for Reach  I so hope they don't ruin this, I am getting frustrated with COD6 and I want a good MP game I can play long term.


----------



## vampiregenocide

*Bump* - There will be a 'murder mode' in Reach, which is basically a stealth melee kill. This should be interesting to use in some more stealty missions, whereas the other Halo titles were more 'RRARWQRRARRARRR I R CHARRGGIIIIN MA LAAZZZZAAAAA'.


----------



## MFB

So the melee will be like it was in the original Halo then?  Where you could sneak up on an Elite, melee to back of head and bam - dead! I remember doing Assault on the Control Room and god damn I barely fired any ammo in the beginning...or maybe it was the one before it on the beach?


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> So the melee will be like it was in the original Halo then?  Where you could sneak up on an Elite, melee to back of head and bam - dead! I remember doing Assault on the Control Room and god damn I barely fired any ammo in the beginning...or maybe it was the one before it on the beach?



Nah I think there will be more finishing moves, like snapping necks and shit.


----------



## philkilla

That new ViDoc is pretty impressive. Looks like they might have really done an excellent job this time around.

I'm looking forward to this.


EDIT: If you watch closely, the stealth melee is definitely a knife into the neck.

fucking

sweet

EDIT 2: Looks like the brutes are back too...


----------



## vampiregenocide

For those who cba to search.

Looks epic. Effects are better, controls are more realistic, everything is a step up.


----------



## MFB

My only major gripe so far has been the "new" Spartan they bring in. That technically never happened since the Spartan's were chosen as children and there was the original group and that was it - no more to be done. So to have a "new" one goes against the idea behind Chief and them. 

Aside from that, the minor issue was just the face painting on the masks and shit. That's a bit gimicky and for something like a Spartan, wouldn't really happen to me.


----------



## st2012

Man, this looks pretty promising. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HamBungler

MFB said:


> My only major gripe so far has been the "new" Spartan they bring in. That technically never happened since the Spartan's were chosen as children and there was the original group and that was it - no more to be done. So to have a "new" one goes against the idea behind Chief and them.



Actually, if you look more closely at the backstory set by some of the novels, there was actually a set of Spartan IIIs, which were more or less more easily made/expendable Spartans. The main difference was that they did not necessarily have to be taken from 6 years old, most were actually orphans on space colonies that wanted revenge for killed family, etc. The growth hormones they used were also much more stable than the Spartan II variants, which allowed somewhere around 100,000 Spartan IIIs to be made compared to the 100 more or less Spartan IIs that were made. Most of Noble Team are the Spartan IIIs, while there is one Spartan II.

Back on topic, this game looks awesome, kinda like how I would have liked to see a Halo game made again. I'm especially excited for the new stealth kill system


----------



## vampiregenocide

The beta needs to come out now. Or even the new COD6 maps. I just need something fresh.


The official release date for the beta btw people is May 3rd.


----------



## Origin

I've never liked Halo, I don't really see console fpses as ...fpses.  but even I'll say this looks pretty cool, I like that they seem to be killing the ULTRA BLOOM they've had in the other games. I liked the first Halo, after that it went downhill for me. :\ looking forward to playing this offhand and maybe even getting into it!


----------



## vampiregenocide

MUTIPLAYER BETA TRAILER!



This is going to be so awesome. Come on May 3rd!


----------



## MFB

JETPACKS!


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> JETPACKS!


 
JETPACKS WAS YES!


----------



## Bobo

I have ODST, so how do I play this beta? I've only played Halo once online, so look for me lieing on the ground, I'll be the dead guy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> I have ODST, so how do I play this beta? I've only played Halo once online, so look for me lieing on the ground, I'll be the dead guy.


 
Beta is not out yet, but when it comes out May 3rd it should be available on the menu screen for ODST via that disk.


----------



## Bobo

Oh may, not march. I dumb


----------



## -mouse-

i've decided this will be the last shooter I will buy, just as the first Halo was my first

this seems like the end-all, IMO


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> i've decided this will be the last shooter I will buy, just as the first Halo was my first
> 
> this seems like the end-all, IMO


 
I think it will reaffirm Halo as one of the most revolutionary FPS of all time. 

Now you get Elites VS Spartans instead of a mix, which I think is cool. Adds to the team element.


----------



## -mouse-

yeah except elites are easier to shoot...

maybe thats why they added the dive roll and whatnot


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> yeah except elites are easier to shoot...
> 
> maybe thats why they added the dive roll and whatnot


 
This is true, though if you shoot them from the side through the neck it doesn;t do any damage, at least on Halo 3.

And from the looks of it, the new elites are more slim and compact than the halo 3 ones.


----------



## -mouse-

yeah

I wonder what bitchin' armor types they'll have... Halo 3 had really cool Elite pieces, most of the spartan's were meh at best


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Whopping 35 minute Halo Reach vid shows off incredible gameplay

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cheers for posting that Dave, heres another vid, this beta is out soon!


----------



## MFB

Any word on release date? If it's this year I imagine fourth quarter for Christmas, but with a beta in May it could be a hair sooner.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Any word on release date? If it's this year I imagine fourth quarter for Christmas, but with a beta in May it could be a hair sooner.


 
All thats been said is Fall time, I'd say Septemberish.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Seriously, Halo film nao plz.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I have the betttaaa invite


----------



## vampiregenocide

Woop! I'm gna get through with ODST  Hit me up and we'll play some games! I have you added don't I?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tomorrow guys!


----------



## ittoa666

The execution aspect looks just like the gears chainsaw. You do it to someone and their teammate is behind you to return the favor. I HATE that. Completely unfair.

On the positive end, I think that load outs are gonna make the game a lot more fun. Instead of 10 people trying to run to the power weapons, you can choose what you start with.

That matchmaking looks cool as fuck.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> The execution aspect looks just like the gears chainsaw. You do it to someone and their teammate is behind you to return the favor. I HATE that. Completely unfair.
> 
> On the positive end, I think that load outs are gonna make the game a lot more fun. Instead of 10 people trying to run to the power weapons, you can choose what you start with.
> 
> That matchmaking looks cool as fuck.


 
Yeah but people don't tend to group together as much in Halo, and its faster than GOW so its trickier to do. I've not seen it performed a great deal in the videos released so far. Besides, its a one hit kill when you hit someone from behind atm anyway, all thats different now is you get cool animations.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Fuck my life, I really really need an Xbox


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but people don't tend to group together as much in Halo, and its faster than GOW so its trickier to do. I've not seen it performed a great deal in the videos released so far. Besides, its a one hit kill when you hit someone from behind atm anyway, all thats different now is you get cool animations.



Good point.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Halo Reach Beta is now online! Just put in your Halo ODST disk and click 'Play The Beta' at the main menu. It takes a while to download it (I'm currently still at 7%) but be patient. 


Also, it lasts till May 19th, and from then we'll have wait till its released, which is rumoured to be September 24th for the UK, no idea about the US.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm running the Reach Beta now. This thing is pretty damn sweet, minus the one game in the Slayer arena where two of my teammates quit, and my last remaining teammate went AFK. I'm really digging the new pistol and DMR.


----------



## vampiregenocide

There was some server mishap and they went down for a while, but they came back up and I played a few games. Fucking love it. Effects are better, weapons are better, its generally just awesome.

A few minor problems, the active camo is basically useless. You can be seen with the slightest movement, and it fucks up your radar. The needler rifle is underpowered, and the spartan models look too battle damaged, and they are kinda short and stocky, like the older Halo spartans.

Otherwise, its fucking awesome, and its going to steal many hours of my life. I will probably get the legendary edition, which is this :








Its only £100 which is sweet, I was expecting more like £200. You get a statue of Noble Team, exclusive online MP armour for Spartans and Elites, artifect bag with background info on the spartans etc. Don't know how many are being made though.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah the servers have been absolute shit over here. I've probably played a total of 6 to 8 games in the last 5 hours.


----------



## vampiregenocide

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah the servers have been absolute shit over here. I've probably played a total of 6 to 8 games in the last 5 hours.


 
Is it any better now? I signed off a few hours ago and they seemed to be alright. Its to be expected though, when you go from a few thousand people to a few million using a server.


----------



## Dark Aegis

I'll be on in a little while


----------



## mattofvengeance

vampiregenocide said:


> Is it any better now? I signed off a few hours ago and they seemed to be alright. Its to be expected though, when you go from a few thousand people to a few million using a server.



It was getting better before I got off to go to work. I understand your point, but they really should have expected this. Bungie has never had much of a problem with their servers, unlike EA and Epic, who have both forced me into hating games because of their online play (ie Army of Two, Gears of War)


----------



## vampiregenocide

mattofvengeance said:


> It was getting better before I got off to go to work. I understand your point, but they really should have expected this. Bungie has never had much of a problem with their servers, unlike EA and Epic, who have both forced me into hating games because of their online play (ie Army of Two, Gears of War)


 
True true dude, but then theres also the fact this is a Beta and stuff is meant to go wrong. At least now they know server capabilities, we shouldn't have problems with it in the future.


----------



## GazPots

I managed to do that 3rd person assasination thing while jetpacking up behind another guy on a jetpack. We were right at the top of that sword base level aswell. 


It was truely epic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> I managed to do that 3rd person assasination thing while jetpacking up behind another guy on a jetpack. We were right at the top of that sword base level aswell.
> 
> 
> It was truely epic.


 
How do you do it? I have had chances but I don't know how


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Needing ODST to play this = fail.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Needing ODST to play this = fail.


 
There are some places giving out Beta codes. I suppose they don't want everyone playing it yet.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Needing ODST to play this = fail.



Don't worry, it's not even that good. The appeal of pumping a whole clip into someone just to have them jetpack off into the distance is not great at all. 

I could fart on the enemy and they'd die quicker.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> Don't worry, it's not even that good. The appeal of pumping a whole clip into someone just to have them jetpack off into the distance is not great at all.
> 
> I could fart on the enemy and they'd die quicker.


 
I've not had that problem.  I find them easy to shoot down.


----------



## Uncle Remus

grenades are terrible now that they dont bounce as much  that along with some of the laggy servers I'm getting hooked up to =


----------



## vampiregenocide

Uncle Remus said:


> grenades are terrible now that they dont bounce as much  that along with some of the laggy servers I'm getting hooked up to =


 
The grenades don't bounce as much but I find if you cater for it its not too bad, they are more explosive.

As for the servers, some of the gametypes are set up to mimic high stress connections, to see the effect on gameplay. It is a beta afterall.


----------



## HighGain510

Played it for about 2 hours total so far, I'm digging it. It's different than Halo 3/ODST enough to keep things fresh and I like the new loadout feature. You see 10 noobs with the jetpacks equipped on capture the flag.... I just equip scout, rush to the flag and carry it back.  I'm liking it a lot so far, now I just need to learn where all the weapons are on these maps... the plasma launcher is AWESOME!!!  I hit a dude with all four stickies!


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Played it for about 2 hours total so far, I'm digging it. It's different than Halo 3/ODST enough to keep things fresh and I like the new loadout feature. You see 10 noobs with the jetpacks equipped on capture the flag.... I just equip scout, rush to the flag and carry it back.  I'm liking it a lot so far, now I just need to learn where all the weapons are on these maps... the plasma launcher is AWESOME!!!  I hit a dude with all four stickies!


 
Plasma launcher PWNs. Its a bit slow though, probs best for vehicles.

Plasa repeater is good too, kinda like a plasma assault rifle but better. 

New shotgun is good, and the pistol is actual;ly usable now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Tempted to go buy an Xbox 360 and Reach...my brother will be pissing off with the PS3 any day now


----------



## vampiregenocide

CrushingAnvil said:


> Tempted to go buy an Xbox 360 and Reach...my brother will be pissing off with the PS3 any day now


 
Well you have until may 19th when the beta goes offline. But if you buy ODST you get the full Halo 3 multiplayer with that as well as the beta invite, so you can play halo 3 until september.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> Well you have until may 19th when the beta goes offline. But if you buy ODST you get the full Halo 3 multiplayer with that as well as the beta invite, so you can play halo 3 until september.



Oh that's right. Now I remember why Xbox fails


----------



## vampiregenocide

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh that's right. Now I remember why Xbox fails


 
 At least you don't have to pay £40 for Modern Warfare 2 and an extra £7 for the map pack. Halo ODST is £34 over here, where you get a full game, the Halo 3 multiplayer with all released maps and the beta invite. Fucking steal. IW can learn from Bungie.


----------



## Bobo

vampiregenocide said:


> Also, it lasts till May 19th



I have ODST so damn I gotta get on this. May try to hit some of you up to play, even though I kinda suck at Halo.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> I have ODST so damn I gotta get on this. May try to hit some of you up to play, even though I kinda suck at Halo.


 
I'm not amazing at Halo, but I've actually found Reach to be easier for me so far.

My GT is Fear Signal if you feel like adding me.


----------



## Bobo

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm not amazing at Halo, but I've actually found Reach to be easier for me so far.
> 
> My GT is Fear Signal if you feel like adding me.



I'm going to try and beat Bioshock 2 for the PS3 by the weekend, so I'll probably get back to Halo this weekend. Then I'll send you a FR  I'm CHICKENBOB 50.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> I'm going to try and beat Bioshock 2 for the PS3 by the weekend, so I'll probably get back to Halo this weekend. Then I'll send you a FR  I'm CHICKENBOB 50.


 
Another awesome game.  I'll add you now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Took some screenshots of playing in the beta. 





























I'll do some more of the invasion game type, where you play elites vs spartans with objective gameplay. Its pretty damn awesome.



EDIT : More shots from the INVASION gametype.


----------



## vampiregenocide

So the Beta ends tomorrow at 10:00 am PST, and I was playing some of the newest gametype and map, generator defence on Outlook. Did some more screenshots for you. Now we mus wait till September 1st when it is released. 
































And here is a screenshot of the map Outlook. The maps in Halo Reach are ripped straight out of the campaign apparently.


----------



## MFB

I wish my 360 got a better wireless signal. Tried playing Live maybe a week ago and it spent 5 minutes looking for a game online and then I finally gave up


----------



## ittoa666

Seeing those screenshots makes me excited for this game, and I hate halo 3. Looks more classic than 3, and it has cooler weapons too.


----------



## Prydogga

I love that now there's invasion, with normal coloured Elites versus Normal coloured Spartans, Red vs Blue is really meh for me, cool to see this, I wish I played the Beta, but not enough so to buy ODST, which I didn't like at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> Seeing those screenshots makes me excited for this game, and I hate halo 3. Looks more classic than 3, and it has cooler weapons too.


 
Apparently they drew a lot of inspiration from Halo 1 & 2 in terms of look for this game. And yeah, the weapons are far better. More balanced across the board, whereas on Halo 3 weapons were either too powerful or too weak.



Prydogga said:


> I love that now there's invasion, with normal coloured Elites versus Normal coloured Spartans, Red vs Blue is really meh for me, cool to see this, I wish I played the Beta, but not enough so to buy ODST, which I didn't like at all.


 
Invasion is probably my favourite gametype now. Its like a massive multiplayer snipper of the campaign. Just gets so mental, and really requires teamwork especially towards the end. And yeah ODST wasn't epic, but it was a good game.


----------



## Choop

UGHHHHHHH. Stop making me want an xBox360! =[ For the dudes who tested it, how is the game's pacing? I've played Halo and Halo 2 quite a bit (with some ODST), and IMO (as well as the general opinion) Halo is more of a slow-paced FPS. TBH it's really not much of a problem, as the games are fun anyway, I was just wondering if they ever addressed that with this sequel.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Choop said:


> UGHHHHHHH. Stop making me want an xBox360! =[ For the dudes who tested it, how is the game's pacing? I've played Halo and Halo 2 quite a bit (with some ODST), and IMO (as well as the general opinion) Halo is more of a slow-paced FPS. TBH it's really not much of a problem, as the games are fun anyway, I was just wondering if they ever addressed that with this sequel.


 
They actually reduced the speed of the Spartans in Reach this time round, ever so slightly, however to me it felt faster. The jetpacks and sprint abilities mean you can really get around maps quicker, and you have to be on your feet more. Also, someone with sprint as their ability and holding and energy sword or grav hammer are very deadly. They cover a lot more ground quicker when they lunge so you have to spot and take them out quicker.

So yeah, its a bit faster paced, more strategic too I find, because of these armour abilities. Like on Invasion for instance, people will use the armour lockdown ability when protecting the core and group around it, and people playing as elites will use active camo to try and get closer. If they steal the core, the spartans tend to change to jetpacks so they can get to the core quicker and return it. The armour abilities add a whole new strategy to peoples playing. I went back and played Halo 3 and it felt so much slower.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

For all interested the release date has been finalized. September 14th...if you buy the game on day one you will get a token for the recon helmet.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> For all interested the release date has been finalized. September 14th...if you buy the game on day one you will get a token for the recon helmet.


 
I ordered the legendary edition and I know you get an armour permutation for elitesand spartans, but I didn't realise it was recon. I thought it was like a flaming head that I saw a picture of.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

If you ordered legendary then you get three, the Elite, the flaming helmet, and the Recon helmet, Recon is only for day one buyers though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> If you ordered legendary then you get three, the Elite, the flaming helmet, and the Recon helmet, Recon is only for day one buyers though.


 
So if I preorder I get recon? Even if it say arrives a day after?

And links plz?


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I can't say for sure but you should.

Bungie.net : Halo: Reach Launches 09.14.2010! : 5/24/2010 10:44 AM PDT


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bump for E3 Trailer and more info 

WE CAN FLY SPACESHIPS




Also an update showing a bit more stuff :

Bungie.net : Bungie Weekly Update: 06.04.10 : 6/4/2010 6:36 PM PDT


----------



## Bobo

Ha so I didn't get to play the beta, but I'll be there the day this hits the shelves  Looks beastly.


----------



## vampiregenocide

It gets better with every bit of info they release. This is shaping up to be my fave game of all time. I loved the shit out of the beta so I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Firefight officially confirmed. It features matchmaking this time around. You can also customize weapons, enemy behavior, game durations and maps. There are also multiple types of firefight matches including generator defense. There's also one called Rocket fight where all you have is infinite rockets.

E3 2010: Firefight in Halo: Reach &#x2013; Bigger & Better - Xbox 360 Preview at IGN


----------



## vampiregenocide

Win! Keeps getting better. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

BUMP : Bungie update, not much new stuff, but a look at some more customization options.













Full update here with some more info on Firefight :

Bungie.net : Bungie Weekly Update: 07.02.10 : 7/2/2010 3:31 PM PDT


----------



## Bobo

Well I at least have 2 months to either try and fix my 360 or get a new one. Yeah I'm a red ring victim now too :-/


----------



## AcousticMinja

Well, hopefully they follow the book's storyline! If you haven't read "Halo: The Fall of Reach" you should definitely check it out. However, from what I'm hearing (and seeing in the trailers) it doesn't seem to follow the storyline as much...but oh well! The game looks badass regardless.


----------



## Bobo

I read that years ago....can't say I totally remember the storyline anyway lol. I should get off my ass and re-read the 3 books I have and get the newer ones too. Really opens up the Halo world.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Btw guys, Bungie have given all players the Bungie flaming head armour permutation for Halo 3, just for today I believe. Its pretty cool!



AcousticMinja said:


> Well, hopefully they follow the book's storyline! If you haven't read "Halo: The Fall of Reach" you should definitely check it out. However, from what I'm hearing (and seeing in the trailers) it doesn't seem to follow the storyline as much...but oh well! The game looks badass regardless.


 
I believe it takes place simultaneously to the book, so its like another story parallel to that. Who knows though, I don't really care as the games are more canon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bump for another update!


Bungie is steadily lifting the lid off of a few aspects of Reach as we near the release. They've shown all the different options you can change on your Spartan:







Just looks epic. No idea what armour effects are, but sounds cool. The firefight voice section is there because though you play as your own spartan character in firefight, you can select other characters voices for it such as John 117, Sgt Johnson and Cortana etc.


Next this, which shows just how madly customizable the options are in Reach. (The character faces are those whose voices are available in firefight).








Furthermore, these are just the options that are available when you start the game. You need to earn credits to unlock them, but these are everything you will see in the armory area. There will obviously be more add-ons for some of them, including more gear that becomes unlockable as you rank up.


You get some avatar awards for in game actions for Halo reach.








Finally, some achievements in Reach:

*Be My Wingman, Anytime &#8211; Let a teammate spawn on you 5 times in an Invasion Matchmaking game. 
* - Invasion is a new game mode that we&#8217;re real excited about. Additional, co-op spawning is a new mechanic to Reach that we want to see players utilize. There are some obvious social and teambuilding benefits to this Achievement. 

*Skunked &#8211; Win a game of Invasion in the first phase.* 
- It&#8217;s like Steaktacular lite, but in Invasion. 

*What&#8217;s a Killing Spree? &#8211; Earn a Killing Spree in multiplayer Matchmaking.* 
- A return of a classic Halo 3 Achievement, with a new name mirroring the way we internally talk about Killing Sprees or any number of cool flavor medals. We think most players get a Killing Spree at some point or another in their Halo Careers. 
Including Yes, Sensei from a week ago, that&#8217;s all four of the multiplayer-specific medals. There are other Achievments that can be earned in Multiplayer, or Campaign or Firefight. 

Here are two more Achievements before Sketch reclaims the Update:

*I Need a Weapon &#8211; Complete the 4th mission on Normal or Harder. 
Your Heresy Will Stay Your Feet &#8211; Kill the Elite Zealot before he can escape during the 5th mission.*


----------



## MFB

Probably just gonna buy the Collector's Edition or something of this since while the Legendary or whatever is hot, I can't be shelling out money on collectibles anymore - especially where I rarely use my 360


----------



## Tomo009

So there's load-outs instead of weapon pickups now? If so, lame I probably wont bother buying a new 360, the good thing about halo was that it was a surviving arena shooter in a sea of the boring pick a gun and hold the button shooters that are now the norm....


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tomo009 said:


> So there's load-outs instead of weapon pickups now? If so, lame I probably wont bother buying a new 360, the good thing about halo was that it was a surviving arena shooter in a sea of the boring pick a gun and hold the button shooters that are now the norm....


 
You can still pick up whatever weapons you want in the match, but you choose what you start with. You can't pickup equipment like Halo 3, as the armour abilities replace those and go with whatever loadout you choose. You can swap these between deaths as you would classes in Cod.


----------



## Tomo009

vampiregenocide said:


> You can still pick up whatever weapons you want in the match, but you choose what you start with. You can't pickup equipment like Halo 3, as the armour abilities replace those and go with whatever loadout you choose. You can swap these between deaths as you would classes in Cod.



are you allowed to divulge what weapons you an spawn with?


----------



## SnowfaLL

ah I really want a 360 just for halo reach.. but dont really want to pay for xbox live every month or whatever =[ hmm. I'll see. It looks badass though, and now that im bored/done with PC gaming, it'd be good to start playing a good game for once, not a game where the company fucks it over with being greedy for money like SC2 =/


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tomo009 said:


> are you allowed to divulge what weapons you an spawn with?


 
Depends what gametype you're playing; Slayer tends to have basic stuff like AR + Pistol or DMR + Pistol and there are also covenant options so you could spawn with a needler rifle and a plasma pistol, or a plasma rifle and a needler etc. The armour abilities vary for each one of these.

Then with gametypes like Invasion, the loadouts available change as the match progresses. As you start, you have pretty much just AR or BR and pistol and either armour lockdown and sprint I believe, but as phases unlock you can get more vehicles plus new loadouts such as grenade launchers, jetpacks etc.

Its a lot better this way honest. I mean if you hate starting with a particular weapon (though imo the beta had a great balance on their weapons across the board, and bar a few weaknesses each weapon had its strong points) then you can choose right off the bat how you want to play. It makes things more interesting, especially in gametypes like capture the flag. If you're trying to protect your flag, you might choose lockdown or cloaking, but your enemies will want to come in and attack fats so they'll use jetpacks or sprint, or maybe sneak in with cloaking.



NickCormier said:


> ah I really want a 360 just for halo reach..
> but dont really want to pay for xbox live every month or whatever =[ hmm. I'll see. It looks badass though, and now that im bored/done with PC gaming, it'd be good to start playing a good game for once, not a game where the company fucks it over with being greedy for money like SC2 =/


 
Imo its not a bad deal, even the Reach legendary edition costs half what I expected it to. And xbox live though kinda expensive, really isn't that bad if you just pay a years worth which saves you money in the longrun. Bungie are a pretty good company too who listen to their fans, they fix bugs and ban hackers or modders. I've experienced a couple of cheaters over the long while I've played halo 3, and the bugs that I've noticed aen't a big deal. Its slower paced but more fluent and cleaner than Cod.


----------



## Bobo

For anyone thinking of getting a Xbox, the Arcade version can be had for $150 now. I may get one to replace my old one that finally bit the dust.

Ross, MS should throw some bones your way or a free copy for promoting this game so much


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Ross, MS should throw some bones your way or a free copy for promoting this game so much


 
 Damn straight they should. Well I figure since I've played the beta and seen the light, I can fill in the info for peoples. Plus I fucking love Halo.


----------



## SnowfaLL

yea I played Halo 2 a lot back in the day, played with some pros too (inhousing with the Ogres and stuff, since I was on a sponsored WC3 team with a Halo division) so its definitely fun times, I probably like Halo more than any other FPS game, even more than CS 1.6

I think I'll buy one of those new 360s once after afew more pays.. I just really need a new poweramp first and maybe a nice good 6 stringer. I feel funny buying a Xbox 360 + live subscription for literally one or two games.. Maybe I'll pick up Madden 2011, but everything else I really have no interest at all in. I have a PS3 here thats my brothers and even tho he rents all the newest games to come out, ive played like 20 minutes of it total since I moved back home in november. Console gaming on a whole is pretty crappy now IMO besides Halo and Madden =[


----------



## -mouse-

Hey ross we should play some more once it comes out. I think we played that one time while the beta was out, but that was pretty short lived.

Don't you have a mic, man?


----------



## ittoa666

Finally! Halo with customization. Hopefully they make the gameplay a bit quicker.


----------



## -mouse-

ittoa666 said:


> Finally! Halo with customization. Hopefully they make the gameplay a bit quicker.



It is, it's like blindingly fast compared to the other halos...


----------



## ittoa666

-mouse- said:


> It is, it's like blindingly fast compared to the other halos...



Cool.  Always thought halo was on the sluggish side movement wise. As long as it's not a call of duty sprint fest, we might have a winner.


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> Hey ross we should play some more once it comes out. I think we played that one time while the beta was out, but that was pretty short lived.
> 
> Don't you have a mic, man?


 
Yeah man that'd be cool! I do have a mic, but I don't like using it as its kinda shit and I concentrate. 



ittoa666 said:


> Cool.  Always thought halo was on the sluggish side movement wise. As long as it's not a call of duty sprint fest, we might have a winner.


 
Apparently they actually made the Spartan's sligthly slower in Reach, but it felt a lot faster. Might be down to sprint and jetpacks making it quicker and easier to get around though. It definitely felt faster, without being chaotic.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

New ViDoc called Forge World


----------



## Prydogga

Forge World is enough to make me buy this game. I shall preorder shortly.


----------



## Tomo009

Ok I'm now insanely interested. Who cares about the core game-play change, I'm going to spend all my time making maps.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Okay this game is just getting too epic. How do they fit all this on one disk?!


----------



## Bobo

Holy shit ballz 

Eh but one side note...swan song? Go out with a bang? Fuck that. Halo is too cool and too valuable. I can't see it going away. Hell I've convinced myself that Master Chief will return


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Holy shit ballz
> 
> Eh but one side note...swan song? Go out with a bang? Fuck that. Halo is too cool and too valuable. I can't see it going away. Hell I've convinced myself that Master Chief will return


 
I'd be suprised if they didn't do another one, Bungie has a tendency to fuck with people and I think either Microsoft will get another company to continue the series, or Bungie will get back the rights once Microsoft's ownership of the series runs out or whatever.


----------



## Bobo

Yeah I think there's too dollah bills at stake for the series to die off. Maybe they don't bring back Master Chief till the next console, but it'd surely be fuckin hysteria if they made another game with a console release.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Bungie has signed a 10 year partnership with Activision so after support for Reach is up they can't legally make another Halo till then. However Microsoft can have somebody else make them. 343 Industries was made by Microsoft and will most likely make future titles.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Bungie has signed a 10 year partnership with Activision so after support for Reach is up they can't legally make another Halo till then. However Microsoft can have somebody else make them. 343 Industries was made by Microsoft and will most likely make future titles.



Yeah this is true, unless Activision bought rights to Halo.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I doubt Microsoft would ever sell the rights to any other company, but who knows if the right amount of money was waved it wouldn't suprise me. At least 343 Industries' creative director is Frank O'Connor, who used to work as content manager for Bungie.


----------



## ittoa666

I would like to see Bungie continue acting as a standalone company, but it seems like that's not the case. They would be a great publisher.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I doubt Microsoft would ever sell the rights to any other company, but who knows if the right amount of money was waved it wouldn't suprise me. At least 343 Industries' creative director is Frank O'Connor, who used to work as content manager for Bungie.


 
Ah thats good as long as some Bungie blood is involved in some way, very good company.


----------



## Joose

I can't wait for this game. That is all.


----------



## Monk

I want this:


----------



## vampiregenocide

^ Debating that atm, I want the new 360 and that is hot.


----------



## Monk

If it only was the console and controller for $299...I'd buy it for sure. I don't need the game pack-in (as I plan to get either the Limited or Legendary Editions) and I don't need an extra controller...basically making me spend an extra $100 for nothing I want.


----------



## SnowfaLL

arg Activision fucks up everything (cough SC2) =/

I really need to get a 360 and Reach someday though.. trying to trade my ibanez acoustic/electric for one lol.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

New campaign trailor...


Also the head of 343 industries has confirmed they will make the next Halo game. It will again follow the Master Chief and picks up after the legendary ending of Halo 3. It will technically be Halo 4, but if it's named that or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Bobo

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Also the head of 343 industries has confirmed they will make the next Halo game. It will again follow the Master Chief and picks up after the legendary ending of Halo 3. It will technically be Halo 4, but if it's named that or not remains to be seen.



What what what!?!? Please let it be so


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Also the head of 343 industries has confirmed they will make the next Halo game. It will again follow the Master Chief and picks up after the legendary ending of Halo 3. It will technically be Halo 4, but if it's named that or not remains to be seen.


 
Can you link to your source? From what I saw they didn't confirm 'Halo 4' but said they were bringing back the Chief in some form and explore what went on after Halo 3. That could very well be books from what they were saying, but I hope they do another game. Peter Jackson was set to do the next lot.


----------



## Dark Aegis

cyberwaste6996 said:


> New campaign trailor...
> 
> 
> Also the head of 343 industries has confirmed they will make the next Halo game. It will again follow the Master Chief and picks up after the legendary ending of Halo 3. It will technically be Halo 4, but if it's named that or not remains to be seen.




I thought it was said that Halo reach would be the last?


----------



## cyberwaste6996

It'll be the last with Bungie developing it.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

vampiregenocide said:


> Can you link to your source? From what I saw they didn't confirm 'Halo 4' but said they were bringing back the Chief in some form and explore what went on after Halo 3. That could very well be books from what they were saying, but I hope they do another game. Peter Jackson was set to do the next lot.


 
When I said it would technically be Halo 4 it was IMO. But I do have sources for the rest...

GameSpy: 343 Industries Plans to Continue Master Chief's Story - Page 1

Comic-Con: Master Chief Returning in Bungie-less Halo 4? | The 8th Circuit


----------



## ittoa666

I feel that they need to integrate some more spartans into the story to go along with Master Chief. I never got why they never made more after the originals died, seeing as they did some ridiculous things. I demand more spartans.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> When I said it would technically be Halo it was IMO. But I do have sources for the rest...
> 
> GameSpy: 343 Industries Plans to Continue Master Chief's Story - Page 1
> 
> Comic-Con: Master Chief Returning in Bungie-less Halo 4? | The 8th Circuit


 
Yeah see I saw that interview, he was very hestitant to say game. Seeing that 343 Industries have mostly just put out books and comics at the minute, this would mean it would be their first game, which is a big undertaking. I hope it is a game, it would be a crime not to continue the story of Chief. Would be interesting to see the relationship between the Covenant races and humans after the war, and to find out what that mysterious planet is. Perhaps insurrectionist forces could be rebelling and taking advantage of the UNSC's weakened state from the war?



ittoa666 said:


> I feel that they need to integrate some more spartans into the story to go along with Master Chief. I never got why they never made more after the originals died, seeing as they did some ridiculous things. I demand more spartans.


 
They did. The spartans in Reach (bar Jorge) are all Spartan IIIs. The book Ghosts of Onyx explains the Spartan III program and Chief did know more Spartans were being made, but because of the high-priority and suicidal nature of their missions they were kept more of a secret than the Spartan IIs. Though there would probably be more batches made.


----------



## Monk

vampiregenocide said:


> and to find out what that mysterious planet is.



Onyx.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I preordered


----------



## vampiregenocide

Monk said:


> Onyx.


 
Well Onyx isn't a planet anymore, after the surface for eroded away to reveal a network of sentinels protecting the Dyson Sphere that Mendez, Halsey and the Spartans are trapped in. I do want to find out what happened to them, but I think that planet is something new.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> They did. The spartans in Reach (bar Jorge) are all Spartan IIIs. The book Ghosts of Onyx explains the Spartan III program and Chief did know more Spartans were being made, but because of the high-priority and suicidal nature of their missions they were kept more of a secret than the Spartan IIs. Though there would probably be more batches made.



I see. I figured they would add some more to compliment chief. I knew about the ones in reach cause I read the book a while back, but not about the Spartan III's. I hope they integrate more into the future story to fight alongside chief.

Also, in the new games, they should go into huge detail about the covenant and how everything works. I love their tech.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> I see. I figured they would add some more to compliment chief. I knew about the ones in reach cause I read the book a while back, but not about the Spartan III's. I hope they integrate more into the future story to fight alongside chief.
> 
> Also, in the new games, they should go into huge detail about the covenant and how everything works. I love their tech.


 
Yeah perhaps he could help train them or something. Though he'll probably be in his early 50s at the time of Halo 4, I wonder how much longer he can keep going. 

They do a lot in the books, though the covenant will probably be disbanded in Halo 4, perhaps we can see the individual cultures of the Covenant races. The grunts, jackals, engineers and elites will most likely be in peace with humans (all races have shown to be somewhat open to working together in the books) but the brutes and prophets would most likely still resent humans. Perhaps we could explore the new technology brought from the end of the war (the humans would now have plasma technology etc) and maybe that planet at the end is a forerunner planet?


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah perhaps he could help train them or something. Though he'll probably be in his early 50s at the time of Halo 4, I wonder how much longer he can keep going.
> 
> They do a lot in the books, though the covenant will probably be disbanded in Halo 4, perhaps we can see the individual cultures of the Covenant races. The grunts, jackals, engineers and elites will most likely be in peace with humans (all races have shown to be somewhat open to working together in the books) but the brutes and prophets would most likely still resent humans. Perhaps we could explore the new technology brought from the end of the war (the humans would now have plasma technology etc) and maybe that planet at the end is a forerunner planet?



I only got up to third strike, and I have the other two after it (onyx and contact harvest), but I haven't gotten to read them. Personally, I'd love to see the covenant tech in game in all it's glory, like maybe a mission where you get to raid housing areas on high charity and see all of that. Also, I would love to see the homeworlds of each species, especially the sangheili. Elites are so badass.........


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> I only got up to third strike, and I have the other two after it (onyx and contact harvest), but I haven't gotten to read them. Personally, I'd love to see the covenant tech in game in all it's glory, like maybe a mission where you get to raid housing areas on high charity and see all of that. Also, I would love to see the homeworlds of each species, especially the sangheili. Elites are so badass.........


 
Ah Onyx is awesome, probs my fave Halo book. Fall of Reach is pretty awesome too. I haven't read Harvest but I'm reading Cole Protocol atm. Grey team are badass.

You see them in the new Halo Legends film in different bits, but way in the past. It would be cool to go to their homeworlds I agree. Elites and jackals <3


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah Onyx is awesome, probs my fave Halo book. Fall of Reach is pretty awesome too. I haven't read Harvest but I'm reading Cole Protocol atm. Grey team are badass.
> 
> You see them in the new Halo Legends film in different bits, but way in the past. It would be cool to go to their homeworlds I agree. Elites and jackals <3



Speaking of different covenant, they should go into major detail about the leckgolo worms and where they come from.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> Speaking of different covenant, they should go into major detail about the leckgolo worms and where they come from.


 
Lekgolo - Halopedia, the Halo Wiki - Halo 2, Halo 3, ODST, and more


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Lekgolo - Halopedia, the Halo Wiki - Halo 2, Halo 3, ODST, and more



I was actually looking at that last night. Funny that you would post it. I love to see the origins instead of reading because my imagination is insane, so if they put that in a game, I would go nuts. All in all, the halo universe is the shit, second only to Star Wars.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> I was actually looking at that last night. Funny that you would post it. I love to see the origins instead of reading because my imagination is insane, so if they put that in a game, I would go nuts. All in all, the halo universe is the shit, second only to Star Wars.


 
Yeah man I love the complex stories behind it all.


----------



## Bobo

Exactly! Halo may have earned it's prestige by being a great on-line multiplayer game, but it goes sooooo much deeper than that. So that's why it can't end anytime soon, too many ways for the story(stories) to go....kinda like Star Wars.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Exactly! Halo may have earned it's prestige by being a great on-line multiplayer game, but it goes sooooo much deeper than that. So that's why it can't end anytime soon, too many ways for the story(stories) to go....kinda like Star Wars.


 
Considering the Covenant War was so long, and you have so much unexplored details like where the Forerunners went, where the Flood came from, how the Forerunners knew the humans would 'reclaim' the Halos etc. So many loose ends.


----------



## Isan

vampiregenocide said:


> Considering the Covenant War was so long, and you have so much unexplored details like where the Forerunners went, where the Flood came from, how the Forerunners knew the humans would 'reclaim' the Halos etc. So many loose ends.



halo legends


----------



## Prydogga

I'm still confused as to why Brutes are in Reach, didn't Brutes only join the Covenant between the times of Halo 1 and 2?


----------



## Bobo

Prydogga said:


> I'm still confused as to why Brutes are in Reach, didn't Brutes only join the Covenant between the times of Halo 1 and 2?



Maybe you're thinking of the fact that they got promoted to replace the Elites in 2?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Forge World looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Maybe you're thinking of the fact that they got promoted to replace the Elites in 2?


 
Yeah I think they were still in the Covenant, but they were clashing with the elites until the elites separates Halo 2 - Halo 3.


----------



## Tomo009

JoshuaLogan said:


> Forge World looks like it's going to be awesome.



sure does, convinced me to buy one of the new Xboxes, better have meet the same end as my first one...


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I believe in the Halo 2 strategy guide it says humanity was unaware of the brutes until that point. So I have two theorys as to how they could be in Reach. The first is maybe the brutes are just in firefight, therefor storywise they're not around. The second is that maybe all who had contact with them on Reach either died or went missing. Just have to see how they story plays out I guess.


----------



## Bobo

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I believe in the Halo 2 strategy guide it says humanity was unaware of the brutes until that point. So I have two theorys as to how they could be in Reach. The first is maybe the brutes are just in firefight, therefor storywise they're not around. The second is that maybe all who had contact with them on Reach either died or went missing. Just have to see how they story plays out I guess.



Didn't know that. But of course it could go the way of many "universes" out there in make believe land....writers just throw shit together and don't care to tie pasts and futures in together properly


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I believe in the Halo 2 strategy guide it says humanity was unaware of the brutes until that point. So I have two theorys as to how they could be in Reach. The first is maybe the brutes are just in firefight, therefor storywise they're not around. The second is that maybe all who had contact with them on Reach either died or went missing. Just have to see how they story plays out I guess.


 
I think its because the elites tried to keep the brutes out of it, keeping their part in the wat to a minimum and maintaining the elites position as primary fighting force of the covenant. Reach was the biggest battle ofthe war, and as a result all forces were sent in against the humans, regardless of the elites objection. After that they recieved scattered use, and eventually rebelled against the elites, leading to their presence in Halo 2 and moreso Halo 3.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Ah the third way, yes they could due that...in fact they might need to. I'm still strying to figure out how they are gonna explain how the new weapons as well as the armor abilities are in Reach but not Halo CE...maybe I'm looking too much into this...


----------



## cyberwaste6996

vampiregenocide said:


> I think its because the elites tried to keep the brutes out of it, keeping their part in the wat to a minimum and maintaining the elites position as primary fighting force of the covenant. Reach was the biggest battle ofthe war, and as a result all forces were sent in against the humans, regardless of the elites objection. After that they recieved scattered use, and eventually rebelled against the elites, leading to their presence in Halo 2 and moreso Halo 3.


 
Hmm that makes sense.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Hmm that makes sense.


 
Also apparently the brutes were seen more as special ops/bodyguards of the covenant rather than actual troops until Halo 3. That would explain their scattered appearences outside Reach.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Never been a Halo fan in the slightest, but I'll be picking this up.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Never been a Halo fan in the slightest, but I'll be picking this up.


 
Good man.  I think you'll like this one more than previous Halo titles. Bit faster paced and more strategic than Halo 3, and looks waaaaaaaaaay better.


Also I finished reading the Cole Protocol last night, great book. Gray Team own.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The gameplay and graphics look great, and those are the main two things I look for so I'm sold


----------



## vampiregenocide

IGN have released lots of new images for Reach.

This is the new vehicle, the Revenant.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I guess when they said the Revenant was a cross between a Ghost and a Wraith they weren't kidding. I think I might like this vehicle. Oh for anybody who pre-ordered at gamestop you can go to www.GameStop.com/HaloFest and enter your pre-order code to try to win a lifesize statue. And by life size I mean the things are like 7-8 feet tall. I'm not sure if I'm gonna enter just because I don't know where I'de put the damn thing.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

New weekly update is up, Reach has gone Gold.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Not long now!


----------



## rectifryer

Hopefully this will make up for halo 3. I felt like that game lacked any content what so ever. Halo 1 & 2 were great, though.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Three more maps confirmed. Zealot, Reflection, and Spire. Reflection is a remake of Ivory Tower. Spire is an Invasion map where it's Elites defending against Spartans. Here is a video show the three maps off. IGN mistakingly says that Zealot is a remake of Midship, but Bungie has since said that this is not true, they said before that it was inspired be Midship and news sites read too much into it.

IGN Video: Halo: Reach Xbox 360 Preview - Video Preview: Multiplayer Maps


----------



## vampiregenocide

Awesome video, cheers for sharing! 

Spire looks so fucking epic, like Sauron's tower from LOTR!


----------



## DiezelMonster

total retarded noob, beyond newb question.

I don't play online games, I just don't have any interest. I like just turning on a game and playing single player shit, I know lame, I get it.
I remember when the first Halo was a PC only title and it was a massive single player thing that took place on this huge ring that orbited a moon or something like that, and I remember really loving the idea, then it all went to shit and that game never happened? is there a single player component to this game?


Sorry for the time out there, back to what you were saying.

C


----------



## vampiregenocide

DiezelMonster said:


> total retarded noob, beyond newb question.
> 
> I don't play online games, I just don't have any interest. I like just turning on a game and playing single player shit, I know lame, I get it.
> I remember when the first Halo was a PC only title and it was a massive single player thing that took place on this huge ring that orbited a moon or something like that, and I remember really loving the idea, then it all went to shit and that game never happened? is there a single player component to this game?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the time out there, back to what you were saying.
> 
> C


 
Yeah, there is a Halo campaign with every game, really good ones too, and Halo did start out as a PC game. Theres a lot you can do even if you don't go online. You have the campaign obviously, but then theres firefight (which is a points-based sorta hold the base against enemies thing) and you can do local xbox games (get another controller and you can play a versus match on your xbox alone without going online). Hope that answered your question.


----------



## Murmel

So many games to get... 
Red Dead Redemption, Mafia II, Reach and CoD: Black Ops. I have a feeling not much will be left for gear this fall


----------



## cyberwaste6996

New Reack ViDoc...


----------



## cyberwaste6996

New firefight video shows a new map "Corvette". The map seems to be covenant themed. The Video also confirms Engineers will be returning. Video quality not the greatist.
Halo Reach Corvette Multiplayer Off-Screen Footage Video from GameVideos


----------



## vampiregenocide

Corvette looks pretty epic.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I heard Corvette is based a level in the Halo CE campaign.


----------



## Bobo

Hyper-lethal  

Only other is Master Chief?


----------



## Prodigy179

New here on SS.org. Im so hyped for this game. Thought id share these with you guys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWxngVE7RUU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63_LHQoVyxU&feature=channel

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/haloreach/video/6273271


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Hyper-lethal
> 
> Only other is Master Chief?


 
I think they were referring to the fact the only other Spartan with such skills was the Chief.


----------



## -mouse-

who wants to help me build this in forge? It would pry take like, two minutes if y'all would help me.


----------



## Bobo

Well could someone explain the Forge deal to a newb?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> Well could someone explain the Forge deal to a newb?


 
You have your normal multiplayer map, with all the objects, vehicles and weapons already placed. With forge, you can basically edit and put whatever weapons or vehicles you want wherever in a map, as well as moving around objects. You can build custom gametypes too by setting certain rules and building the map specifically for like capture the flag or assault. It's bascally a map editing tool. You can't change the basic form of the map, but you get an area within which you can build.


----------



## -mouse-

I make huge bases and shit with it.

Reach is going to be way more lenient when it comes to base creation. Halo 3 Forge was just about game types.


----------



## Bobo

So how exactly will these player built maps be used in MP?

I hope they can be used in the Horde like mode (sorry, I mostly play Gears, gonna get into Halo MP once Reach is out).


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobo said:


> So how exactly will these player built maps be used in MP?
> 
> I hope they can be used in the Horde like mode (sorry, I mostly play Gears, gonna get into Halo MP once Reach is out).


 
They're mostly for hosted games that you invite people to, but popular maps may be put into certain playlists etc.

And I don't know if you can, but that would be cool. I know you can edit the properties of the Firefght mode, so what enemies you fight, how many rounds, time etc. Maybe you can select a custom map that you've made to play on, I don't know.


----------



## -mouse-

I think its unlikely, seeing as someone could make himself an inpenatrable fortress and just get all the achievements.

However, for my map, you're going to be seeing a lot of Big Team Slayer and 1 Flag.


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> I think its unlikely, seeing as someone could make himself an inpenatrable fortress and just get all the achievements.
> 
> However, for my map, you're going to be seeing a lot of Big Team Slayer and 1 Flag.


 
I think they'll have made the achievements only obtainable in non-custom firefight games, because otherwise as you say people could take the piss.

I'm going to make a swat map with really tight corridors and also wide open spaces that you have to pass through to get to other areas of the map. This would force people to snipe from cover, but also watch for people with shottys creeping up on them. There hasn't been a map with that sort of claustrophibia other than Orbital from Halo 3 to an extent.


----------



## MFB

Watched some of the videos for this to avoid getting hyped when I just bought my PS3, but now that the 360 is back in the ring - shit's gonna be fucking awesome


----------



## Isan

******SPOILER ALERT ****




Spoiler



So there is not a legendary ending... unless you have to survive at the end


----------



## ittoa666

What does the green square mean? /\

:EDIT: Duh. Highlight to see it.

There are no spoilers for this game if you already read the book.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> What does the green square mean? /\
> 
> :EDIT: Duh. Highlight to see it.
> 
> There are no spoilers for this game if you already read the book.


 


Spoiler



Not necessarily, we know Reach from Master Chief's perspective, and he wasn't aware that there were any Spartan IIIs (He knew they were working on more Spartans, but not that they were in action yet) and so likely didn't know that Jorge was working with them. It is very possibly that some of them could have survived, and this would not harm the canon of the books. However, judging by the whole downtone way Bungie has marketed this game, I don't think it ends happily. But then I would assume someone has to sort of 'carry' the storyline further than Noble Team so we get that extra info. Because it is from the perspective of a team who are somewhat under the radar, they are flexible as to how they fit into the canon.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, we know Reach from Master Chief's perspective, and he wasn't aware that there were any Spartan IIIs (He knew they were working on more Spartans, but not that they were in action yet) and so likely didn't know that Jorge was working with them. It is very possibly that some of them could have survived, and this would not harm the canon of the books. However, judging by the whole downtone way Bungie has marketed this game, I don't think it ends happily. But then I would assume someone has to sort of 'carry' the storyline further than Noble Team so we get that extra info. Because it is from the perspective of a team who are somewhat under the radar, they are flexible as to how they fit into the canon.





Spoiler



I think they're talking about all the Spartan IIs being dead, and this would be the catalyst to start a more intense development on the Spartan IIIs since the IIs are down to a mere two (MC and Jorge).


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're talking about all the Spartan IIs being dead, and this would be the catalyst to start a more intense development on the Spartan IIIs since the IIs are down to a mere two (MC and Jorge).


 


Spoiler



Well at the time of Reach a lot of SPartan II's were still in action. Reach was the conflict that left Chief, possibly Gray Team and a couple of others as the last Spartans (Though Chief was the only confirmed living SPartan II). After Reach more batches of Spartan IIIs were made as a lot of the previous SIIIs had died or were missing in action. Considering ONI and whatnot have a habit of kidnapping people and getting them to join secret projects in the books, it is very likely that some of the spartans from Noble Team may have been pulled out from Reach to complete other high priority assignments should the planet have looked likely to fall. This would explain Jorge's presence, as Kurt 051 was taken out of action to train the Spartan IIIs, and Jorge was likely conscripted in the same manner.

I'm a halo fanboy lawl.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well at the time of Reach a lot of SPartan II's were still in action. Reach was the conflict that left Chief, possibly Gray Team and a couple of others as the last Spartans (Though Chief was the only confirmed living SPartan II). After Reach more batches of Spartan IIIs were made as a lot of the previous SIIIs had died or were missing in action. Considering ONI and whatnot have a habit of kidnapping people and getting them to join secret projects in the books, it is very likely that some of the spartans from Noble Team may have been pulled out from Reach to complete other high priority assignments should the planet have looked likely to fall. This would explain Jorge's presence, as Kurt 051 was taken out of action to train the Spartan IIIs, and Jorge was likely conscripted in the same manner.
> 
> I'm a halo fanboy lawl.





Spoiler



They were definitely in action - DURING Reach, but by the end of it is a totally different story; as you said, it left only a few SII's alive and now it seems that the III's have come in to play and established themselves as different from the SII's. There may be more Spartans floating around as they aren't confirmed as KIA, but only MIA or WIA, but I'd be really surprised to see others besides Jorge and Chief coming out in the end; also a welcome change in games, since no characters seem to die anymore.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They were definitely in action - DURING Reach, but by the end of it is a totally different story; as you said, it left only a few SII's alive and now it seems that the III's have come in to play and established themselves as different from the SII's. There may be more Spartans floating around as they aren't confirmed as KIA, but only MIA or WIA, but I'd be really surprised to see others besides Jorge and Chief coming out in the end; also a welcome change in games, since no characters seem to die anymore.


 


Spoiler



Yeah man, well they pulled out the best and brightest from each group of Spartan IIIs to complete secret high priority missions such as Gray Team did in The Cole Protocol (And they really were missing in action at the end of the Covenant war for a year, no one had contact with them so it is possible they were still alive). It is possible they do they with some Spartans before Reach fell. But yeah it wouldn't suprise me if they all died as it seems like thats the plan


----------



## Isan

*leaked MAJOR spoilers here proceed at your own risk*



Spoiler



Jorge dies first, then Kat (THANK YOU GOD), then Carter, then Emile... 
you meet up with Halsey (after kat's death) get Cortana to take to the POA. Jun escorts Dr Halsey to CASTLE (last that you see him{?}). Carter kamikaze's a scarab then you and Emile get to the POA. Outside the POA you hand Cortana to Cptn. Keyes. Meanwhile Emile is manning a MAC turret providing cover for the POA and is attacked by two elites and killed... then you have to go and man the MAC turret to cover the POA while she escapes. It then shows the opening sequence of Halo CE (credits roll). 
Jump back to reach! 
You are left on reach alone(?) mission objective pops up "survive", and you fight a never ending amount of elites till you lose all your health then your helmet gets cracked. 
once it is cracked you remove it (cut-scene) and get mobbed by elites and are shown to presumably be killed(?) [i haven't seen anyone survive this fight for more then 5 minutes maybe it is different if you hold out] 
It then jumps to 30 years after the end of halo 3 and you hear halsey talk about how you saved them all so on and so forth. 

there is no legendary ending :\ ( unless you actually have to survive the last mission?)


----------



## vampiregenocide

I read a fraction of that and I decided no more. If it is real, I'll wait till I play the game.


----------



## vampiregenocide

New live action trailer, n boy is it epic!

Also thisis what your new Bungie stats page will look like :


----------



## ittoa666

I STRONGLY recommend reading this before you play the game.








Spoiler



And also, the planet gets glassed. So glad I get to see that happen in the game.


----------



## -mouse-

Yeah but other than Reach falling and the Halo backstory that it involves, that has little to do with the game.

That's more John and the spartan's backstory, Halo: Reach is a really small seperate story.


----------



## MFB

Ittoa, I've been waiting to see that happen since I read the book


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> Ittoa, I've been waiting to see that happen since I read the book



It's gonna be so cool. I'm giddy like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Prodigy179

Isan said:


> *leaked MAJOR spoilers here proceed at your own risk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge dies first, then Kat (THANK YOU GOD), then Carter, then Emile...
> you meet up with Halsey (after kat's death) get Cortana to take to the POA. Jun escorts Dr Halsey to CASTLE (last that you see him{?}). Carter kamikaze's a scarab then you and Emile get to the POA. Outside the POA you hand Cortana to Cptn. Keyes. Meanwhile Emile is manning a MAC turret providing cover for the POA and is attacked by two elites and killed... then you have to go and man the MAC turret to cover the POA while she escapes. It then shows the opening sequence of Halo CE (credits roll).
> Jump back to reach!
> You are left on reach alone(?) mission objective pops up "survive", and you fight a never ending amount of elites till you lose all your health then your helmet gets cracked.
> once it is cracked you remove it (cut-scene) and get mobbed by elites and are shown to presumably be killed(?) [i haven't seen anyone survive this fight for more then 5 minutes maybe it is different if you hold out]
> It then jumps to 30 years after the end of halo 3 and you hear halsey talk about how you saved them all so on and so forth.
> 
> there is no legendary ending :\ ( unless you actually have to survive the last mission?)



I really hate myself for reading this and since Bungie is making it seem like Reach is gonna end bad its probably true.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Bungie will be debuting the extended version of Deliver Hope on the 6th on youtube.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Bungie will be debuting the extended version of Deliver Hope on the 6th on youtube.


 
Schweeeeeeeet


----------



## -mouse-

13 days till REEEEACH!

what are you guys gonna do first?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm gna play a few matches of multiplayer, customize ma Spartan and get going with campaign, maybe do one or two missions and go back to multiplayer etc.


----------



## -mouse-

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah perhaps he could help train them or something. Though he'll probably be in his early 50s at the time of Halo 4, I wonder how much longer he can keep going.
> 
> They do a lot in the books, though the covenant will probably be disbanded in Halo 4, perhaps we can see the individual cultures of the Covenant races. The grunts, jackals, engineers and elites will most likely be in peace with humans (all races have shown to be somewhat open to working together in the books) but the brutes and prophets would most likely still resent humans. Perhaps we could explore the new technology brought from the end of the war (the humans would now have plasma technology etc) and maybe *that planet at the end is a forerunner planet?*



actually yes it is, I think its the Forerunner home planet. It shows it in Halo: Legends.


----------



## Bobo

-mouse- said:


> 13 days till REEEEACH!
> 
> what are you guys gonna do first?



Campaign. But I'd like to play MP with some friends and maybe some of you fine ss.orgers


----------



## MFB

<-- has still failed to pre-order this 

I need to go to Gamestop tomorrow and take care of that


----------



## Isan

sorry to burst your bubble, but you never see them glass reach ....


----------



## MFB

Isan said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, but you never see them glass reach ....



Fuck. You.

Seriously.


----------



## ittoa666

Isan said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, but you never see them glass reach ....



It happens in the book, so it happens in the game. Unless you work at bungie, I don't believe you.


----------



## Prydogga

Calan. Spoiler tags are there for a reason...


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> It happens in the book, so it happens in the game. Unless you work at bungie, I don't believe you.


 


Spoiler



We don't know how the game ends though. The book ends with Master Chief watching Reach get glassed, but we don't play as the chief or have any involvement with him at all. Could go either way, I'd be suprised if they didn't show it though.


----------



## Cogito

I've got a nerd boner for reach. 
WHO WANTS TO START AN SS.ORG CLAN??
pm me lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cogito said:


> I've got a nerd boner for reach.
> WHO WANTS TO START AN SS.ORG CLAN??
> pm me lol


 
There is one  Change your tag to 777


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## -mouse-

yes yes yes.

looks like its shaping up to be pretty fun multiplayer wise.

Also, theres some gameplay vids on youtube if you look of the first (?) level of Reach, where they meet some colonists and the colonist is speaking in some eastern European-sounding language. Is there anything in the lore about that?


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> yes yes yes.
> 
> looks like its shaping up to be pretty fun multiplayer wise.
> 
> Also, theres some gameplay vids on youtube if you look of the first (?) level of Reach, where they meet some colonists and the colonist is speaking in some eastern European-sounding language. Is there anything in the lore about that?


 
From Halopedia :



> Many of the original settlers hailed from Eastern Europe, which was reflected in some of the place names on the planet. Despite Reach's harsh nature, some settlers chose to live in homesteads in the wilderness instead of the major cities. Rounded and enclosed, they were comfortable but practical, shuttered against Reach's forceful climate and bunkered into hillsides. It also related their independent nature; powered by windmills, they were off the grid and self-sustaining.[5] Still, some of the pioneer homesteads were also powered by hydroelectric facilities.[6]


----------



## -mouse-

Ah see

I'm good at identifying languages


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm actually excited for this game now wtf? 

Microsoft have done a horrible job of promoting this game.


----------



## Isan

Prydogga said:


> Calan. Spoiler tags are there for a reason...



that is not a spoiler .... You just don't see it happen, and that tells you almost nothing :/



Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm actually excited for this game now wtf?
> 
> Microsoft have done a horrible job of promoting this game.



Yeah they really have .... I have not seen but 3 ads on prime time TV...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

How can I remember Reach when it's a week into the future?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> How can I remember Reach when it's a week into the future?


 
Because it's supposed to be like a take on war documentaries and whatnot, like 'Remember D-Day'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Because it's supposed to be like a take on war documentaries and whatnot, like 'Remember D-Day'.



I know dude, nevermind


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know dude, nevermind


 
Dude sometimes I can't tell whether you're seriousor not, you're dry as fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude sometimes I can't tell whether you're serious or not, you're dry as fuck.



I thought it was pretty obvious I was joking... but yes I am.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious I was joking... but yes I am.


 
My bad man, reading it back it's more obvious. Such is the internet.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Microsoft has started Invasion week...

7 September - Day 7: "Halo: Reach Premium Theme" 
8 September - Day 6: "Campaign Preview" 
9 September - Day 5: "50% off Avatar Warthog Prop Offer" 
10 September - Day 4: "Firefight Preview" 
11 September - Day 3: "Deliver Hope - Director's Cut" 
12 September - Day 2: "Multiplayer Preview" 
13 September - Day 1: "Halo: Reach Collection Update (Avatar)"


----------



## Bobo

cyberwaste6996 said:


> 11 September - Day 3: "Deliver Hope - Director's Cut"



Ok since I'll forget, someone please post a link to this when it comes out  I'm a cheeseball for that type of stuff.


----------



## cyberwaste6996




----------



## Bobo

Highfive for cyberwaste


----------



## Isan

tomorrow it will be in my mail box.... then in my hands


----------



## Konfyouzd

Isan said:


> tomorrow it will be in my mail box.... then in my hands


 
Wait... Why? I thought it came out on the 14th... Or is that for everyone who didn't preorder? Do I need to hurry up and give Game Stop the rest of my $$$ 

Damn I've been doing a horrible job of keeping track of this... I preordered and forgot about it til just recently... Work and such...


----------



## Isan

Halo: Reach ~ New ~ IN HAND ~ SHIPS THURSDAY 9/9/10 - eBay (item 190441906942 end time Sep-09-10 13:28:27 PDT)


----------



## Konfyouzd

nice


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just so you know, any credits you earn and whatnot before the game goes live when it is released will be reset. So don't go mad unlocking armours n shit.


----------



## -mouse-

I've got such a huge boner for this game... I'm not sure whether to stick it in my xbox or dry-fuck the disk


----------



## Isan

me = http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Reach/Default.aspx?player=lt+com+ambrose&sg=0


----------



## HighGain510

Newegg just charged my card for this last night, can't wait for Tuesday! I'm hyped about the game but not enough to justify paying extra for overnight shipping or anything like that (although I did get my copy for $45 so I can't complain waiting a few more days heh). Should be sweet, was loving the multiplayer beta!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Isan said:


> me = Bungie.net : Reach : Service Record


 
Lt Com Ambrose? As in Kurt?


----------



## Prydogga

Yes Isan I know you have Halo Reach, stop joining my parties and inviting me to play it, I'm still enjoying CoD!


----------



## Prodigy179

One of my friends say im hyping the game up too much. He hopes I dont like it because of that, but ive played the beta so i know its going to be decent, but sometimes I start to get annoyed by games when i play multiplayer and keep losing. Has that ever happened to you guys? Also is there anyway to make the games fun last longer because usually after a month i begin to get tired of it.

EDIT:Also anyone of you guys willing to play multiplayer together? Im tired of playing with randoms and losing because everyone talks in parties with their friends. Im not the greatest player in the world but sometimes I can go clutch. My tag is: MrGameNMaster , and yes if your wondering i got a new xbox and a new gamertag just for Reach. lol


----------



## Mordacain

I think I'm picking the game up at midnight Monday...taking Tues & Weds off work to geek out and practice some before having a Reach Party Friday... hopefully my guitar-playing will not suffer the way it did when 3 came out but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Isan

vampiregenocide said:


> Lt Com Ambrose? As in Kurt?


Yes sir!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Isan said:


> Yes sir!


 
I'm not a geek much. 


Man, I am SO STOKED for this. My legendary edition copy should reach me on release day, so I'm waking up at 8:00 sharp to wait for it. Can't wait. Hopefully I do get the code for recon armour too.


----------



## Isan

even i got a recon code... it is in the games case next to the manual





vampiregenocide said:


> Just so you know, any credits you earn and whatnot before the game goes live when it is released will be reset. So don't go mad unlocking armours n shit.






B.netWeeklyUpdate said:


> the Credit wipe we told you about last week has been initiated and that if you've gotten a hold of a legitimate, legally obtained copy of Halo: Reach, please feel free to fire it up and play.



They did it early this week so people like me aren't playing for no reason


----------



## vampiregenocide

Oh sweet


----------



## vampiregenocide

My legendary edition dispatched earlier today! Should be here tomorrow, just need to wake up all nice n early.


----------



## Mordacain

Yea....I just have to get done with my 14 hour work shift on 3 hours sleep then go wait in line at the launch event for 3 hours or so and go home and probably not sleep again

Sometimes I hate being a fsckn Halo nerd


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> My legendary edition dispatched earlier today! Should be here tomorrow, just need to wake up all nice n early.


 
Picking mine up tomorrow after work, me thinks.


----------



## AK DRAGON

I just broke down and bought the Reach Limited Edition as well as getting OSDT (since I slacked off getting it). I know what I will be doing on my vacation next week.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just got the email with my recon helmet code, the game should arrive here shortly. I'm such a geek.


----------



## Prydogga

Played it for like 6 hours straight after getting it, now I'm going to bed. Saddened that I'm no longer playing it.


----------



## Monk

Just picked up my copy at Wal-Mart a few hours ago. Got a free Halo: Reach beanie, poster and a $20 gift card.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Campaign first impressions: not hugely impressed.

Haven't played MP yet though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Shhh... I'm not off work yet...

Btw... You're all dicks for taking the day off...


----------



## Customisbetter

I waited in line for 2 and a half hours to play this game. then played it for 4 hours. Its totally awesome and worth it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Love it <3

Anyone who hasn't got me, my GT is Fear Signal.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Love it <3
> 
> Anyone who hasn't got me, my GT is Fear Signal.


 
Hittin you up today 

The coworkers and I have an epic battle set to commence at 8PM... 

By the way... The GT is Konfyouzd--simple.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Take it back about campaign, this is awesome.


----------



## HighGain510

Said fuck it and went and grabbed the Legendary version.  The guys saw my helmet ablaze and trembled with fear!  So far 1-1, although the 2nd game was because my team BLEW, one dude had 2 kills. Seriously?! Is there going to be skill matching in this one once you level up?  Hoping I don't keep getting stuck on team noobcakes once I get my rank up there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just won a game of Headhunter


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Said fuck it and went and grabbed the Legendary version.  The guys saw my helmet ablaze and trembled with fear!  So far 1-1, although the 2nd game was because my team BLEW, one dude had 2 kills. Seriously?! Is there going to be skill matching in this one once you level up?  Hoping I don't keep getting stuck on team noobcakes once I get my rank up there.


 
I think you can set your match making settings to look for decent players, if not the arena slayer is more rank based I think.

I got legendary edition too, not put on the flaming helmet though.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> I think you can set your match making settings to look for decent players, if not the arena slayer is more rank based I think.
> 
> I got legendary edition too, not put on the flaming helmet though.



Yeah I set it to the correct settings, but apparently noobs can set theirs the same to join those games even though they don't belong there.  That's why I'm hoping they still have the ranking system in tact to weed out the "I get 1-2 kills per match!!lulz1" players so I don't end up with 17 kills and still losing the match.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I set it to the correct settings, but apparently noobs can set theirs the same to join those games even though they don't belong there.  That's why I'm hoping they still have the ranking system in tact to weed out the "I get 1-2 kills per match!!lulz1" players so I don't end up with 17 kills and still losing the match.


 
Probs worth trying arena then, see if thats any better. The good thing about Reach is credits wise, you don't lose out too much if you put on a good solo performance.

Also, you guys remember how recon and hayabusa were the two sought after helmets in Halo 3? Well I think this may be the new one :








The 'haunted' pilot helmet is obtained by purchasing every helmet in the game.

The security helmet is also available, presumably obtained after getting a certain gamerscore in reach.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> [/IMG]




Dude if I get the Haunted helmet plus my Legendary fire helmet effect I'd look like ghost rider!  

Also Hayabusa helmet (which is what I rocked in 3) was the shit, wish they had that still!


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Dude if I get the Haunted helmet plus my Legendary fire helmet effect I'd look like ghost rider!
> 
> Also Hayabusa helmet (which is what I rocked in 3) was the shit, wish they had that still!


 
I was thinking of doing that.  Plus making my armour black and changing my clantag to GR1M or some shit.

Actually that would be a sick clan.


----------



## Jontain

Have to say the last few halos after the first one did little for me, this one seems to be a real big improvement!


----------



## ittoa666

I personally hate the hayabusa helmet, partly because I hate looking like everyone else, and also because I don't wanna look like a power ranger. I loved the odst the most in 3.


----------



## Monk

Target has a rather nice assortment of Halo: Reach paraphernalia: toys, t-shirts, wallets, dog tags, pins, wristbands, belts, etc. I picked up a green UNSC t-shirt and a Noble Six figure.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HighGain510 said:


> Dude if I get the Haunted helmet plus my Legendary fire helmet effect I'd look like ghost rider!


 
'twould be sweeeeeet


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> I personally hate the hayabusa helmet, partly because I hate looking like everyone else, and also because I don't wanna look like a power ranger. I loved the odst the most in 3.


 
I was rocking the EVA and the security.  Will probably do the same this time round.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

So how's teh campaign mode in this game? I'm not huge on the multiplayer, although Reach is supposed to be completely different than the other Halo games...which were just about all the same as one another...


----------



## vampiregenocide

chaosxcomplex said:


> So how's teh campaign mode in this game? I'm not huge on the multiplayer, although Reach is supposed to be completely different than the other Halo games...which were just about all the same as one another...


 
Campaign is great, a lot more melancholy and serious than the last one. Slow to start, and doesn't flow brilliantly at times, but it's still awesome.

This multiplayer is very different to the previous games. Has learnt from Call of Duty and the loadouts/armour abilities have added a new element to the gameplay.


----------



## Prydogga

Beat campaign for the first time, on Heroic too, I didn't even get that far in Halo 3! And unlike Halo 3, co op is actually possible, I played almost all the campaign with 4 player co op. 

I've got every daily challenge thus far except for the current kills challenge, and I've of course got the weekly challenge!

Right now I'm rockin the Hazop helmet with blue visor. Looks awesome, but I really want EVA or EVA (C)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Explosions in campaign are fucking awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Explosions in campaign are fucking awesome.


 
Agreed. The explosion effects for this game look like some of the most realistic I've seen.


I finished the campaign today, was very impressed by it but they could've fleshed out the story some more and it would've been nice perhaps at the end to have some cutscene with the chief and Keyes discovering the first Halo. Would've been a nice end to the game.

Also, I'm going to be putting up some gameplay vids soon. I only have this Halo 3 one atm, but I'll be putting up a couple more soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Heres a game of Team Swat I did on Reach the other day, complete with some Tool for a nice soundtrack.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The massive green things with shields are fucking annoying, they never die!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> The massive green things with shields are fucking annoying, they never die!


 
The hunters?







Best way I kill em is throw a couple of plasma grenades at em to weaken them, then use a shotgun and melee to the back to finish them off. Armour lockdown is a good ability to have. 

The bit in the campaign where you fight 4 of em...damn.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah I did all that shit and they still wouldn't die 

Ah well, completed the game now. I liked the ending, it was a very emotive way to end the game.


----------



## Prydogga

Dave, seriously? You'd be the one guy alive between ages 8-30 that didn't know what hunters were


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I did all that shit and they still wouldn't die
> 
> Ah well, completed the game now. I liked the ending, it was a very emotive way to end the game.


 
Yeah it does take a while. 

Yeah was a cool ending. Sad.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> Dave, seriously? You'd be the one guy alive between ages 8-30 that didn't know what hunters were



The only guy in the whole world huh?


----------



## Prydogga

The ONLY one.

I finished the game on co op first, so the whole emotion of being the one man left was lost in the humour of 4 of us trying to survive, but once all but one of us were dead it sank in.


----------



## MFB

Just bought it today, gonna hopefully get my Live up and going and will post new GT tonight


----------



## vampiregenocide

Heres a couple of easter eggs for you.

On the second from last level, when the pelican goes into the Pillar of Autumn and you get a view from the cargo bay, move your controls to the right and you'll see Master Chief in a cryo tube.

And on the level Lone Wolf, look in the small building in front of you and you'll see dead spartans lying around.


----------



## Xodus

Fuel rods are great for dealing with hunters. They somehow managed to fuck up using swords, which sucks as me and my friends always start intense melee battles. Firefight is awesome.


----------



## Isan

vampiregenocide said:


> Heres a couple of easter eggs for you.
> 
> On the second from last level, when the pelican goes into the Pillar of Autumn and you get a view from the cargo bay, move your controls to the right and you'll see Master Chief in a cryo tube.
> .



I found this on friday when I got the game .... still makes no sense


----------



## vampiregenocide

Xodus said:


> Fuel rods are great for dealing with hunters. They somehow managed to fuck up using swords, which sucks as me and my friends always start intense melee battles. Firefight is awesome.


 
Yeah swords should be one-hit kills, but now you can block them with a melee. 



Isan said:


> I found this on friday when I got the game .... still makes no sense


 
Yeah he shouldn't have been on the Pillar of Autumn at that time, but I guess it's a non-canon easter egg.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Some more Halo Reach gameplay I did for you guys, got one more game I'm going to put up in the next few days.


----------



## MFB

Seriously, give the dude who said, "This game needs more ...JETPACKS!" a fucking raise.

Just did a Gruntocalypse firefight on ONI courtyard, and all I used was the DMR and Jetpack to fucking kick all their asses. Yet to get the Killionaire or whatever the achievement is, nor did I get 15 kills in air


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Seriously, give the dude who said, "This game needs more ...JETPACKS!" a fucking raise.
> 
> Just did a Gruntocalypse firefight on ONI courtyard, and all I used was the DMR and Jetpack to fucking kick all their asses. Yet to get the Killionaire or whatever the achievement is, nor did I get 15 kills in air


 
Damn straight.

Yeah Gruntpocalypse is fun, but regular ol' score attack is my fave, you get shit loads of credits out of that. I tend to use the armour lock with a shotgun and DMR (means dying and changing loadout but it's worth it what with a limitless supply of ammo).


----------



## sakeido

Loving this game so far.. the campaign is INCREDIBLY EPIC LIKE OMFG 

But they've messed with the game somehow. Feels like the auto-aim has been amped up, big time, and it is suspiciously easy to hit people in the head. I used to get 80% of my kills via headshot with the BR anyways but now I'm up to 90-95%.. somewhat ridiculous. Elites also don't seem to have a big edge in SWAT anymore, which is nice I guess.


----------



## vampiregenocide

sakeido said:


> Loving this game so far.. the campaign is INCREDIBLY EPIC LIKE OMFG
> 
> But they've messed with the game somehow. Feels like the auto-aim has been amped up, big time, and it is suspiciously easy to hit people in the head. I used to get 80% of my kills via headshot with the BR anyways but now I'm up to 90-95%.. somewhat ridiculous. Elites also don't seem to have a big edge in SWAT anymore, which is nice I guess.


 
I dunno about messed it up, but they feel a lot better. I have noticed I'm significantly better with the sniper and DMR this time round, even getting in a few noscopes. They have made the auto-aim a bit better, but I think 80% of it is down to just the gameplay mechanics being changed.


----------



## liamh

Is this game worth getting for PC?


----------



## vampiregenocide

liamh said:


> Is this game worth getting for PC?


 
Doesn't come on PC I'm afraid.


----------



## Dark Aegis

Its pretty fun, I like it better than the halo 3 multiplayer. But theres still one problem, at least in my opinion its a problem. When someone leaves your game theyre not replaced like they would be in modern warfare 2.


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



Fucking aye man, Carter didn't deserve that


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dark Aegis said:


> Its pretty fun, I like it better than the halo 3 multiplayer. But theres still one problem, at least in my opinion its a problem. When someone leaves your game theyre not replaced like they would be in modern warfare 2.


 
I think thats good imo, because it means you don't have players just dropping in and out of matches. People don't quit nearly so much in Halo as they do COD. 



MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking aye man, Carter didn't deserve that


 


Spoiler



He died a hero's death.  I thought Jorge's death was a bit meh though, that has been done before. I think he should've gone out swinging, protecting the bomb from zealots while six escaped.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He died a hero's death.  I thought Jorge's death was a bit meh though, that has been done before. I think he should've gone out swinging, protecting the bomb from zealots while six escaped.





Spoiler



I found Jorge's death more heroic despite having been done before, since Carter was just kind of on the way out to the next mission. He wasn't really DOING anything. But as the Noble Leader, he deserved more than just a shot in the head running through a building


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I found Jorge's death more heroic despite having been done before, since Carter was just kind of on the way out to the next mission. He wasn't really DOING anything. But as the Noble Leader, he deserved more than just a shot in the head running through a building


 


Spoiler



That was Kat, Carter died when he crashed the Pelican into that scarab. Her death was well done though because it was unexpected, and not built up, which you expect in war. I was taken back when she was killed because it was like oh wtf didn't see that coming. Felt badfor her because she was a good character, probably the most intriguing member of Noble.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Dave, seriously? You'd be the one guy alive between ages 8-30 that didn't know what hunters were



Hunters are the 7-8 foot tall alien guys eh?


----------



## Dark Aegis

vampiregenocide said:


> I think thats good imo, because it means you don't have players just dropping in and out of matches. People don't quit nearly so much in Halo as they do COD.


 

Thats true that you dont have people dropping in and out. But I've had it happen plenty of times already where at least half of one or both teams just left.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dark Aegis said:


> Thats true that you dont have people dropping in and out. But I've had it happen plenty of times already where at least half of one or both teams just left.


 

I have it too, but to be honest I'm sick so it doesn't bother me so much.  Nah you just have to be more crafty. Hide a lot more, go ninja on them bitches. If you have a lead already, try and keep it and only go for certain kills. I've played a few games where I've come out on top against 3 or 4 players by myself, or at least kept my deaths down to a tolerable level.


----------



## Dark Aegis

vampiregenocide said:


> I have it too, but to be honest I'm sick so it doesn't bother me so much.  Nah you just have to be more crafty. Hide a lot more, go ninja on them bitches. If you have a lead already, try and keep it and only go for certain kills. I've played a few games where I've come out on top against 3 or 4 players by myself, or at least kept my deaths down to a tolerable level.



Thats exactly what I've been doing, its not the end of the world, just a little annoying. I remember in halo 3 a friend(the only guy using a shotgun in a sniper match) and I were playing a big team match and our entire team left so it was 8 on 2. long story short we won.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was Kat, Carter died when he crashed the Pelican into that scarab. Her death was well done though because it was unexpected, and not built up, which you expect in war. I was taken back when she was killed because it was like oh wtf didn't see that coming. Felt badfor her because she was a good character, probably the most intriguing member of Noble.





Spoiler



FUCK! I just ruined Carter's death for myself and now I'm sad. I didn't realize it was her since they both have the blue but she was awesome too.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm not sure if i should post this here or make a thread about it, but would anyone be willing to help me out w/ my multiplayer strategy? i wanna pwn the ppl at work. 

if nothing else, we could exchange gamer tags and you can take me under your wing. 

you're already lookin' at my GT


----------



## Prydogga

PRYLiE is mine, the lower case i is important.

I'm on alot right now, I found a little campaign trickery and got myself about 24,000 credits in about an hour, and I went from Warrant Officer 1 to the very very end of Warrant Officer 2 today, and I'm on 84k


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah swords should be one-hit kills, but now you can block them with a melee.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he shouldn't have been on the Pillar of Autumn at that time, but I guess it's a non-canon easter egg.



It's apparently not him, I saw in a video people saying that in a Halo book it had that a Spartan named Karen, with a blue visor (The spartan in the cryo has a blue visor) sees Reach from the tube.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Prydogga said:


> PRYLiE is mine, the lower case i is important.
> 
> I'm on alot right now, I found a little campaign trickery and got myself about 24,000 credits in about an hour, and I went from Warrant Officer 1 to the very very end of Warrant Officer 2 today, and I'm on 84k


 
How do I do???? I'll be hitting you up right after work, my friend. I needs more creds!!!


----------



## Prydogga

I'll get in a campaign lobby and show you, I can't explain, and probably show Ross too if he's on at the same time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Prydogga said:


> I'll get in a campaign lobby and show you, I can't explain, and probably show Ross too if he's on at the same time.


 
Sounds good to me. I'm going to be on as soon as humanly possible... We're having a big [nerdy] Halo party w/ my team at work today.


----------



## vampiregenocide

@Pry - DOn't think it is her, I remember a female spartan got wounded and put in cryo, but I think that was another time and place. Also she was an obscure character to bother referring to. I think it is chief, just his visor appears blue becuase of the lighting/cryotube glass. Bungie makes a lot of non-canon references that aren't to be taken seriously, and it would make sense they would want to include chief in this last halo game as a sort of way of paying homage to the beginnings of the franchise.

@Konfyouzd - Hit me up when we're both next online, I'll show you the ways. I slay babies with my awesomeness.


----------



## Prydogga

So Ross, you understood how to do it from my directions?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


> So Ross, you understood how to do it from my directions?


 
Nah dude  Show me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tried that thing out, its good but the more you do it the less credits you earn as you've got the commendations. It's only good for a few tries.


----------



## GazPots

Reasons Halo Reach kicks ass.

Number 7 - You can play golf.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I got vaguely good at this online and then gave up.

My reflexes just aren't fast enough.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I got vaguely good at this online and then gave up.
> 
> My reflexes just aren't fast enough.


 
Change your button layout to recon and sensitivity to 6 or 7.


----------



## Prydogga

Ross, you don't do it for the points at the side, after doing it for about an hour I had 24,000 points, just let the commendations rack up.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD

if anyone is intersted in playing my GT is: jtunverzagt - one word.


----------



## Daggorath

GazPots said:


> Reasons Halo Reach kicks ass.
> 
> Number 7 - You can play golf.




That was crazy. Musta taken ages to lineup all those grav lifts.


----------



## GazPots

Things not to like about Halo: Reach....



Team Doubles, which i propose should be renamed Team Uber Camp.




Ps - Has anyone played Football with the ghosts? Rigging up some goals in forge and going for it is brilliant. 


Edit - THIS is also fucking hilarious with a few people.


----------



## MFB

Finished it 

Also earned my Killionaire medal in Firefight


----------



## Prydogga

Me and a mate did some team doubles just before, it's so much easier when you're all of 1 team playing in the 1 room....


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> @Pry - DOn't think it is her, I remember a female spartan got wounded and put in cryo, but I think that was another time and place. Also she was an obscure character to bother referring to. I think it is chief, just his visor appears blue becuase of the lighting/cryotube glass. Bungie makes a lot of non-canon references that aren't to be taken seriously, and it would make sense they would want to include chief in this last halo game as a sort of way of paying homage to the beginnings of the franchise.
> 
> @Konfyouzd - Hit me up when we're both next online, I'll show you the ways. I slay babies with my awesomeness.


 
Please do, man. I'm no almost every day. My main problems are that I don't know the maps very well, and I have a problem w/ close combat (that's how I get killed most of the time.) 

That and a lot of the time when I play team slayer, my team doesn't talk to me at all and I end up getting left somewhere trying to follow them and then the other team comes out of nowhere and rapes me... Usually all 4 of them at the same time... 

That or I'm just slightly behind them for whatever reason and by the time they encounter the other team so many grenades have been thrown I just walk into a fuckin' nuclear hallway 

Also, you still need to show me this credits trick in campaign. I've been playing campaign like a mad man.


----------



## MFB

New Gamertag is set up for you gents then wanna get down n' dirty with this Jetpackin' motherfucker

NotBenLayton for XBL


----------



## Konfyouzd

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> if anyone is intersted in playing my GT is: jtunverzagt - one word.


 
Added.



MFB said:


> New Gamertag is set up for you gents then wanna get down n' dirty with this Jetpackin' motherfucker
> 
> NotBenLayton for XBL


 
... and added.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

So I played the online multiplayer yesterday. Played with 4 people on one machine, on a relatively small screen, so I didn't really get to experience the graphics, so no comment on that. I did get to experience the new things added to the halo game, like the classes, ABILITY TO RUN/SPRINT which should have been in all the halo games...

Overall I liked it, only played for like 30 minutes, I thought the screen that allowed you to change your class after you die could have been up longer, but I guess I would make faster selections once I knew the classes and what they entailed.

EDIT:: Getting used to the new control layout was a bitch as well...


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ The sprint thing and the drop shields are my only gripes really.

I don't think that the ability to run in your armor should be an upgrade. If you're going to war and can't run you're pretty much worthless. 

Also... The drop shields should not be "armor upgrades" either since they had those in Halo 3 and a drop shield technically has nothing to do w/ your armor/shields unless it's taking the place of them to keep you alive while said shields recharge.


----------



## Guitarman700

My Tag is oblivion123, Add me with a message your form sevenstring.org, if you want to play sometime. im usually on line in the evening.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ The sprint thing and the drop shields are my only gripes really.
> 
> I don't think that the ability to run in your armor should be an upgrade. If you're going to war and can't run you're pretty much worthless.
> 
> Also... The drop shields should not be "armor upgrades" either since they had those in Halo 3 and a drop shield technically has nothing to do w/ your armor/shields unless it's taking the place of them to keep you alive while said shields recharge.


 
If running was universal, people with shotguns/swords and active camo would be too overpowered. I think it's fine the way it is, they're balanced so players don't have too much of an advantage.

What does annoy me, is when a team has three bubble shields all around their flag or something. CTF and assault should'nt have dropshields.


----------



## GazPots

Had a nice stick on a flying Falcon from miles away today. Most amusing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> Had a nice stick on a flying Falcon from miles away today. Most amusing.


 
I sniped a gunner out of a falcon a while ago, was pretty epic.


----------



## GazPots

Awesome.


----------



## Prydogga

It feels so good to have got to Captain, now all the levels are shorter, and I have cool armour.


----------



## Konfyouzd

chaosxcomplex said:


> So I played the online multiplayer yesterday. Played with 4 people on one machine, on a relatively small screen, so I didn't really get to experience the graphics, so no comment on that. I did get to experience the new things added to the halo game, like the classes, ABILITY TO RUN/SPRINT which should have been in all the halo games...
> 
> Overall I liked it, only played for like 30 minutes, I thought the screen that allowed you to change your class after you die could have been up longer, but I guess I would make faster selections once I knew the classes and what they entailed.
> 
> EDIT:: Getting used to the new control layout was a bitch as well...


 
You can change the controls. I use the "Recon" control set. Much better for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> If running was universal, people with shotguns/swords and active camo would be too overpowered. I think it's fine the way it is, they're balanced so players don't have too much of an advantage.
> 
> What does annoy me, is when a team has three bubble shields all around their flag or something. CTF and assault should'nt have dropshields.


 
Oh I never play the capture the flag games. I like playing team slayer, swat and firefight... I'm not very good at the game, though so I get owned in pretty much anything I play. The campaign can't laugh in my face, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh I never play the capture the flag games. I like playing team slayer, swat and firefight... I'm not very good at the game, though so I get owned in pretty much anything I play. The campaign can't laugh in my face, though.


 
With team slayer, choose your armour abilities carefully depending on the map. Try and remember where weapons are and where they spawn. Have a track you follow around the map and pick off players as you go, going through certain areas and going back over yourself to mix it up.

With swat, go around with the DMR already aimed around head level, so you don't need to aim about too much. Stay away from open areas, check your corners and generally be more aware than normal slayer. And time your shots with the expanding reticule.

Firefight = shotgun and DMR ftw.


----------



## Prydogga

Active camo is great for the big maps on Forge World, I can't count how many kills I got and deaths I avoided in Team BRs from disappearing at the right moment, you can just stand still and recover your armour, and while they scan the field for your trail, you start shooting them from the same point you were at before.

Anything else I tend to use armour lock or sprint, armour lock is great in close quarters to use as a weapon. 

Armour lock > beat down is a good combo, same with Plasma pistol > beatdown.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Active camo is great for the big maps on Forge World, I can't count how many kills I got and deaths I avoided in Team BRs from disappearing at the right moment, you can just stand still and recover your armour, and while they scan the field for your trail, you start shooting them from the same point you were at before.
> 
> Anything else I tend to use armour lock or sprint, armour lock is great in close quarters to use as a weapon.
> 
> Armour lock > beat down is a good combo, same with Plasma pistol > beatdown.



I like how you explained that, I've always thought sprinting around with that psuedo-invisibility cloak was a flawed idea.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah haha, that would be complete balls, but luckily, camo only works if you're not moving, or crouch walking, so it's balanced, I wish they had it available as a permanent thing for custom game purposes though.


----------



## MFB

Online is fucking fun as hell and you get mad credits. I had to give up my 3,XXX when I joined Live, but I'm back up to 16,XXX already.

Big Battle can be fun, but I was diggin' playing Arena


----------



## Prydogga

16,XXX credits? I just spent about 50k and I'm still on 120k.


----------



## Konfyouzd

my creds are hella low


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> With team slayer, choose your armour abilities carefully depending on the map. Try and remember where weapons are and where they spawn. Have a track you follow around the map and pick off players as you go, going through certain areas and going back over yourself to mix it up.
> 
> With swat, go around with the DMR already aimed around head level, so you don't need to aim about too much. Stay away from open areas, check your corners and generally be more aware than normal slayer. And time your shots with the expanding reticule.
> 
> Firefight = shotgun and DMR ftw.


 
A huge problem with team slayer, for me, is that I've noticed more often than not, the other team plays more like a team than whatever team I end up getting put on. They usually don't talk to me and just leave me


----------



## Prydogga

I have luck, lots of people I know play it, and we all know each other, so we always get a full team, if not most of a BTB team. Today we were just carving up in team slayer, making sure we got SWAT as much as possible, I wasn't having the best luck at some points though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

maybe that's what i need to do... just find a team of ppl i know. my friends are sissies and always act scared to go online with it. i figure you'll never learn til you get in there and get your ass kicked a time or two.

if anyone is willing to carry me a bit for a little while hit me up.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Guitarman700 said:


> My Tag is oblivion123, Add me with a message your form sevenstring.org, if you want to play sometime. im usually on line in the evening.


 
oh yea... 

ADDED!


----------



## Prydogga

I would play with you, if you were ever on when I'm on... Stupid time zones.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've seen you on a couple of times, but some of those times I was in a local firefight w/ some ppl I had over. That and I still play Halo 3 alot (although I find myself missing the armor enhancements) too. I'll hit you up if you're on today.


----------



## Prydogga

What on earth makes you play Halo 3 when Reach is out?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Prydogga said:


> What on earth makes you play Halo 3 when Reach is out?


 
I got it a little late. O

And it's still a lot of fun. I like the campaign.


----------



## MFB

Prydogga said:


> 16,XXX credits? I just spent about 50k and I'm still on 120k.



16,XXX = 16-thousand-and-something 

Also, that 16,000+ was in 5 hours of playing between 4 and 9pm  I also started getting into Arena after dealing with fucking 12-year olds all night. Me and this one dude wrecked train over another team with 25-6. Then the next game we lost pretty hardcore as well like 13-25.

Big Battle is fun but I think max players I can deal with is 8.


----------



## Guitarman700

Konfyouzd said:


> oh yea...
> 
> ADDED!



thanks man, work is really piling up right now, but ill be on this weekend alot!


----------



## GazPots

Having played for a couple of hours and got around 30,000 credits i realise that:- 

A) almost everything is so overpriced you have to litterally sit for hours and hours and hours just to get decent armour

and

B) the armour is pointless. I mean honestly, why bother with the massive grind for something that doesn't even help you in the long run? Sure they look nice and fancy but that's a bit of a shite reward for such massive gameplay time is it not?



It's a bit like they've looked at the COD gun camo and made a the whole game around that idea. I just don't get it. I'd rather unlock actual items that will aid me in combat, you know like superior weaponry instead of basically a fancier looking skin for a character i can't really see much of when i fight. 

Also, how the hell does it match similarly skilled players to me? On the basis of stats/wins or "ranking" (ie private, corporel, captain etc)? Cause i've been getting matched with some wildly shite and wildly ridiculous players seemingly random even when I apply the custom filter.


I'm hoping i've inadvertantly managed to miss some section of the game with actual skill levels like halo 2.


----------



## Prydogga

When you start leveling up, you really stop noticing how easily credits build up, and I like having armour, it may not affect my gameplay at all, but it gives me something to aim for, even though I'll use the same gun in CoD for ages, I like knowing that playing the game is giving me better things, I'm just not one for playing a game with no rewards.


----------



## MFB

I was lagging like a motherfucker tonight, would sometimes watch the same thing happen 4 or 5 times in a row, shit fucking sucked.

Gaz, try playing in the Arena, I'm pretty sure that one is evenly matched with players of the same level


----------



## GazPots

Aha, arena mode eh?


Sounds like a plan, will try that later. Cheers.


----------



## Prydogga

I still hate how they made the connection so co-dependant. Someone gets booted or quits, the whole game shuts down for a good 20 seconds, then when you get back in, 4/5 times it's disabled your armour ability, and the general annoyance of the matchmaking system, and not being able to join/rejoin active games.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


> I still hate how they made the connection so co-dependant. Someone gets booted or quits, the whole game shuts down for a good 20 seconds, then when you get back in, 4/5 times it's disabled your armour ability, and the general annoyance of the matchmaking system, and not being able to join/rejoin active games.


 
You can set your natchmaking search criteria to search for the strongest connections first. It's annoying, but it will happen with any gae. Much worse with COD where bullet register is terrible and people lag across maps.


----------



## Prydogga

Never had any CoD trouble, since it always does local only now


----------



## -mouse-

GazPots said:


> Having played for a couple of hours and got around 30,000 credits i realise that:-
> 
> A) almost everything is so overpriced you have to litterally sit for hours and hours and hours just to get decent armour
> 
> and
> 
> B) the armour is pointless. I mean honestly, why bother with the massive grind for something that doesn't even help you in the long run? Sure they look nice and fancy but that's a bit of a shite reward for such massive gameplay time is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit like they've looked at the COD gun camo and made a the whole game around that idea. I just don't get it. I'd rather unlock actual items that will aid me in combat, you know like superior weaponry instead of basically a fancier looking skin for a character i can't really see much of when i fight.



I dunno, I kind of like looking unique You're paying to set yourself apart from everybody else and show that you're a badass, is the way I see it.

Not everybody wears the military police helmet, which im glad for


----------



## Meh

-mouse- said:


> I dunno, I kind of like looking unique You're paying to set yourself apart from everybody else and show that you're a badass, is the way I see it.
> 
> Not everybody wears the military police helmet, which im glad for



Im liking the multi-player, but there are a few issues. For one they got rid of the number ranking system so the game has become like call of duty without any of the fun. There are barely any maps to play on, and ranking up takes forever.

That being said Im loving big team battle, they keep throwing me into slayer on small maps so the games are ridiculous.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Finally reached Captain! Next I need to get to Major, which isn't as much which is cool.



Meh said:


> Im liking the multi-player, but there are a few issues. For one they got rid of the number ranking system so the game has become like call of duty without any of the fun. There are barely any maps to play on, and ranking up takes forever.
> 
> That being said Im loving big team battle, they keep throwing me into slayer on small maps so the games are ridiculous.


 
The arena system is pretty cool though, kinda different. As for taking ages to rank up, Halo 3 took longer honestly. And that was pointless, as you didn't get anything out of your exp. As for few maps, they're planning a new map pack for after october I believe, along with the first update.


----------



## MFB

I need to be a Major so I can wear my EVA helmet  Fuckin' Majors and their cool helmets


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> I need to be a Major so I can wear my EVA helmet  Fuckin' Majors and their cool helmets


 
Same


----------



## Prydogga

I'm at captain grade 2, EVA is close enough I can smell it, but all I care about is Commander: Emile's EVA and Carter's Commando helmets ftw.

Also, at Lt. Colonel you get Kat's arm.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


> I'm at captain grade 2, EVA is close enough I can smell it, but all I care about is Commander: Emile's EVA and Carter's Commando helmets ftw.
> 
> Also, at Lt. Colonel you get Kat's arm.


 
Dayum, I'm almost at grade 1. You can't get past Lt. Colonel yet because of the cap, but that gets lifted this month.

And didn't know you could get her arm. Sick.


----------



## Meh

MFB said:


> I need to be a Major so I can wear my EVA helmet  Fuckin' Majors and their cool helmets



I want that damn helmet!


----------



## MFB

Prydogga said:


> I'm at captain grade 2, EVA is close enough I can smell it, but all I care about is Commander: Emile's EVA and Carter's Commando helmets ftw.
> 
> Also, at Lt. Colonel you get Kat's arm.



I KIND of want the Emile helmet, but I feel like it's gonna be a gajillion credits and just be not worth all of it for looking cool. Give me a black EVA and I'm game.



Meh said:


> I want that damn helmet!



Apparently it's becoming a club to want the EVA


----------



## Prydogga

I doubt I'll even get to Lt. Colonel 3 before November anyway, my only worry with the Emile EVA is EVERYONE is going to get it, it's probably going to become Hayabusa. 

Regular EVA seems to boring for me though, black visor + skull on the EVA = awesome.

Also, I doubt it'll be a bajillion credits, I'm guessing between 100k and 150k.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Private - Awarded at 7,500 cR
Corporal - Awarded at 10,000 cR
Corporal Grade 1 - Awarded at 15,000 cR
Sergeant - Awarded at 20,000 cR
Sergeant Grade 1 - Awarded at 26,250 cR
Sergeant Grade 2 - Awarded at 32,500 cR
Warrant Officer - Awarded at 45,000 cR
Warrant Officer Grade 1 - Awarded at 78,000 cR
Warrant Officer Grade 2 - Awarded at 111,000 cR
Warrant Officer Grade 3 - Awarded at 144,000 cR
Captain - Awarded at 210,000 cR
Captain Grade 1 - Awarded at 233000 cR
Captain Grade 2 - Awarded at 256,000 cR
Captain Grade 3 - Awarded at 279,000 cR
Major - Awarded at 325,000 cR
Major Grade 1 - Awarded at 350,000 cR
Major Grade 2 - Awarded at 375,000 cR
Major Grade 3 - Awarded at 400,000 cR
Lt. Colonel - Awarded at 450,000 cR
Lt. Colonel Grade 1 - Awarded at 480,000 cR
Lt. Colonel Grade 2 - Awarded at 510,000 cR
Lt. Colonel Grade 3 - Awarded at 540,000 cR
Commander Grade 1 - Awarded at 650,000 cR
Commander Grade 2 - Awarded at 700,000 cR
Commander Grade 3 - Awarded at 750,000
Colonel - Awarded at 850,000 cR
Colonel Grade 1 - Awarded at 960,000 cR
Colonel Grade 2 - Awarded at 1,070,000 cR
Colonel Grade 3 - Awarded at 1,180,000 cR
Brigadier - Awarded at 1,400,000 cR
Brigadier Grade 1 - Awarded at 1,520,000 cR
Brigadier Grade 2 - Awarded at 1,640,000 cR
Brigadier Grade 3 - Awarded at 1,760,000 cR
General - Awarded at 2,000,000 cR
General Grade 1 - Awarded at 2,200,000 cR 
General Grade 2 - Awarded at 2,350,000 cR
General Grade 3 - Awarded at 2,500,000 cR
General Grade 4 - Awarded at 2,650,000 cR
Field Marshall - Awarded at 3,000,000 cR
Hero - Awarded at 3,700,000 cR
Legend - Awarded at 4,600,000 cR
Mythic - Awarded at 5,650,000 cR
Noble - Awarded at 7,000,000 cR 
Eclipse - Awarded at 8,500,000 cR
Nova - Awarded at 11,000,000 cR
Forerunner - Awarded at 13,000,000 cR
Reclaimer - Awarded at 16,500,000 cR 
Inheritor - Awarded at 20,000,000 cR


----------



## MFB

20,000,000 cR?! That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ Seriously... Some of us have jobs and responsibilities beyond waking up for class by noon...


----------



## vampiregenocide

If I played as much as I have been playing lately consistently for the foreseeable future, it would take me 240 weeks or 4 and a half years to reach inheritor.


----------



## -mouse-

makes u wanna keep playing don't it 

I wonder what all helmets are going to come out


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> If I played as much as I have been playing lately consistently for the foreseeable future, it would take me 240 weeks or 4 and a half years to reach inheritor.



I imagine you're averaging the credits your earning per day from JUST Matchmaking alone, but don't forget about Forge which is worth a good chunk depending upon what you do in it, and Campaign as well


----------



## Isan

get the fuck on


----------



## MFB

Isan said:


> get the fuck on



I was tearing it up in Firefight and you always sent me invites at the worst times, namely when I was wreckin' face


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> I imagine you're averaging the credits your earning per day from JUST Matchmaking alone, but don't forget about Forge which is worth a good chunk depending upon what you do in it, and Campaign as well


 
Nope I was taking all credits I've earnt, from all gametypes. Besides you only get like 60 points per game in Forge regardless of what you do.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Nope I was taking all credits I've earnt, from all gametypes. Besides you only get like 60 points per game in Forge regardless of what you do.



Um, you sure about that, cause me and a buddy of mine spent maybe an hour or so in there making this little probably, 10-15 piece floating island and it gave us combined credits of like 3000? Aside from that, the same buddy leaves his girlfriend logged in to Forge when he does homework so she can gets credits and she's gone from like 45,000 to 68,000 or so.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Um, you sure about that, cause me and a buddy of mine spent maybe an hour or so in there making this little probably, 10-15 piece floating island and it gave us combined credits of like 3000? Aside from that, the same buddy leaves his girlfriend logged in to Forge when he does homework so she can gets credits and she's gone from like 45,000 to 68,000 or so.


 
Really? How odd lol I thought you just got a small amount of credits for each game.


----------



## MFB

I got a small amount yesterday because I didn't really do much, so it may be dependent upon how much you do AND save


----------



## Konfyouzd

Isan said:


> get the fuck on


 
I'll be on that shit later. 

How else am I gonna get $20M???


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> How else am I gonna get $20M???



By being a sexy pink Elite with some fire red lipstick and sucking some of that good ol' Spartan dick?


----------



## Konfyouzd

good point...


----------



## Isan

Gotta clean up the mess in my room from hurricane Me, then i will be on


----------



## Prydogga

SWAT has it's own playlist!


----------



## Meh

Awesome! I cant stop laughin every time the guy says SWAT!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I failed... Didn't get on yesterday. I got home and had no motivation to pwn... Today will be different.


----------



## GazPots

Today i will try to find as many Bob's as I can.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm sort of getting into team Slayer a little bit (not so much "Charge em down with the assault rifle and melee-rush" dominating this time around) but it's still nowhere near as addictive as matchmaking firefight. So...much...carnage...


----------



## GazPots

I noticed i got a checkpoint as i had a rocket launcher and a drop ship let off its cargo of 10 enemies.

I proceed to get 5-6 kills with 1 rocket hit and around 50 credits. So since i was doing legendary i proceeded to get mauled by the remaining AI.


As i redo this part again i realise i have hit a checkpoint that guarantees me 50+ credits in under 4 seconds and even if i resume from last save my credits keep going up.


Cue some 10k of rocket credits coming my way.


----------



## Konfyouzd

GazPots said:


> I noticed i got a checkpoint as i had a rocket launcher and a drop ship let off its cargo of 10 enemies.
> 
> I proceed to get 5-6 kills with 1 rocket hit and around 50 credits. So since i was doing legendary i proceeded to get mauled by the remaining AI.
> 
> 
> As i redo this part again i realise i have hit a checkpoint that guarantees me 50+ credits in under 4 seconds and even if i resume from last save my credits keep going up.
> 
> 
> Cue some 10k of rocket credits coming my way.


 
Brilliant


----------



## MFB

I'm so in love with my Gamertag and the reactions people have, normally it's people going "Who the FUCK is Ben Layton? Or is this kid really NOT Ben Layton? FUCK!"


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ppl that stupid actually exist?


----------



## MFB

For some reason I'm getting shitty credits from Forge despite doing a shit load of stuff in there?  WTF is up with that?


----------



## cyberwaste6996

MFB said:


> For some reason I'm getting shitty credits from Forge despite doing a shit load of stuff in there?  WTF is up with that?


 
Bungie said if they made it so you could get more credits that people would let forge run all night and rack up credits.


----------



## MFB

To quote myself earlier on the page (not meant to sound condescending or anything)



> Um, you sure about that, cause me and a buddy of mine spent maybe an hour or so in there making this little probably, 10-15 piece floating island and it gave us combined credits of like 3000? Aside from that, the same buddy leaves his girlfriend logged in to Forge when he does homework so she can gets credits and she's gone from like 45,000 to 68,000 or so.



So I'm not quite sure why his gets mad credits for doing stuff but I only get 60 regardless of how much time I spend in there? I know we also kind of killed each other here and there while making it but not enough to reach that high.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

GazPots said:


> I noticed i got a checkpoint as i had a rocket launcher and a drop ship let off its cargo of 10 enemies.
> 
> I proceed to get 5-6 kills with 1 rocket hit and around 50 credits. So since i was doing legendary i proceeded to get mauled by the remaining AI.
> 
> 
> As i redo this part again i realise i have hit a checkpoint that guarantees me 50+ credits in under 4 seconds and even if i resume from last save my credits keep going up.
> 
> 
> Cue some 10k of rocket credits coming my way.



Aren't Bungie banning people that abuse the checkpoint system to do this? Their systems monitor the rate and pattern of credits going to each players account and can identify people exploiting the game to boost their credits. They handed out credit resets and bans to 15,000 players the other day.


----------



## Isan

Esp Griffyn said:


> Aren't Bungie banning people that abuse the checkpoint system to do this? Their systems monitor the rate and pattern of credits going to each players account and can identify people exploiting the game to boost their credits. They handed out credit resets and bans to 15,000 players the other day.




That is only on the challenge resets glitch ... They said it (referring to Ben's post) you may be a cheap bastard but you are actually playing, so no ban


----------



## Prydogga

^ Thankfully I did the checkpoint glitches the moment I heard about them, before Bungie started acting on it. Phew. I'd be a good 40k + credits down, and back about 2 levels 

I'm nearly at Captain grade 3 now. And having SWAT as a playlist makes it so much more fun and way easier.


----------



## Prydogga

MFB said:


> To quote myself earlier on the page (not meant to sound condescending or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not quite sure why his gets mad credits for doing stuff but I only get 60 regardless of how much time I spend in there? I know we also kind of killed each other here and there while making it but not enough to reach that high.



You could have stumbled on one of the daily challenges that was "kill number of enemies in ANY game type. 

I know Forge and offline Firefight both lack giving proper points.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They're only banning people who are tampering with their xbox. E.g. if you play the sword base beginning section ad revert to checkpoint all night, they won't ban you, but if you create a code that simulates that event without you even playing, then you get banned. 

Basically if you're playing the game legitimately, even if you're making use of any easy credit oppotunities, then you won't get banned.


----------



## Prydogga

Ahhhh, I'm now Captain grade 3, and on my way to Major! Wooo! I've been raping up in SWAT, cos I'm a COD whore, and like the old 1 shot kill . Started Campaign on Legendary, up to Tip of The Spear. And I'm sitting at 175k credits.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just played a game of score attack where I didn't de until the last elite with the sword. Got an invincible medal with the DMR.


----------



## Guitarman700

Just bought the Grenadier helmet. How the hell do people get so many credits in this game!?
Admittedly I have a job, but still. some of my friends are LT Colonel already!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Guitarman700 said:


> Just bought the Grenadier helmet. How the hell do people get so many credits in this game!?
> Admittedly I have a job, but still. some of my friends are LT Colonel already!


 
I know I've seen a few of those, mad.

I just hit Captain Grade III, not long till major


----------



## MFB

Half way to Warrant Officer Grade 2, feel like I'm blowing through the higher ranks all of the sudden. SWAT's pretty fun, and I've been playing a good amount of Rumble Pit as well. I forgot how easily people get pissed over little things in games.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Half way to Warrant Officer Grade 2, feel like I'm blowing through the higher ranks all of the sudden. SWAT's pretty fun, and I've been playing a good amount of Rumble Pit as well. I forgot how easily people get pissed over little things in games.


 
I'm over half way to major. Once you get past warrant officer things get easier, that rank is quite a big one.


----------



## MFB

I need to acquire MAD credits so I can run :

Grenadier chest
EVA helmet
Black visor

The EVA + visor combo alone is 80,000 cR


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm going for :

EVA helmet with silver visor (until I get gold, sniper target ftw!)
Jun's Tactical chest plate
TacPad wrist


----------



## MFB

FFFFFUUUUUU

Black Visor requires you to be Lt. Colonel AND is 100,000 not 50,000 like the Blue is  Maybe Blue EVA instead. Also completed all daily challenges and got the weekly challenge, earned myself 20 achievement points


----------



## MFB

It seems like the secret to ranking up is getting the challenges done, I did the very first mission on Normal with the Thunderstorm skull on and barely worked to earn myself 2000 cR, also got 600 or more from doing the Headshot Honcho (11 headshots in round) so I think that's how people are ranking up so fast.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Noble Map Pack due 30th November. Fuck yeah.

Bungie.net : Noble Map Pack - 11/30/2010 : 10/14/2010 6:00 AM PDT


----------



## Konfyouzd

Guitarman700 said:


> Admittedly I have a job...


 
This is precisely the problem. You have to think... The ppl w/ tons of credits probably either have jobs like you but do nothing but play Halo in their spare time OR... They're students somewhere in which case they have a lot of free time with which to play Halo. 

I have a job too. I struggle earning credits because I'm too busy making MONEY  (that sounded arrogant but I really don't mean it that way). Plus everyone else seems to get better at the game way faster than I do.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MFB said:


> It seems like the secret to ranking up is getting the challenges done, I did the very first mission on Normal with the Thunderstorm skull on and barely worked to earn myself 2000 cR, also got 600 or more from doing the Headshot Honcho (11 headshots in round) so I think that's how people are ranking up so fast.


 
That would make sense because they give shit tons of credits for getting those challenges.

Also, Ben... I've been meaning to ask you how old you are. You sound so small on XBL.


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> That would make sense because they give shit tons of credits for getting those challenges.
> 
> Also, Ben... I've been meaning to ask you how old you are. You sound so small on XBL.



I'm 20, but my voice is kind of fucked. Probably the reason I hate the sound of it.

Edit : 2 of todays challenges are worth a combined 2500, one for 250 kills in Firefight and the other is 100 headshots in Firefight so to be fair, just under 1/2 of those overlap anways


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hey... I've been reading on some of the Halo forums about the differences in the male/female characters... What up w/ all that hate? I think the female characters look like of cool... They kinda look more ninja-like to me and I know this is a game about futuristic marines or whatever the fuck they are, but I like ninjas. I figure I can rock the slim frame, and then when I earn like 80 billion credits I can just change the voice to something manlier.  



> Female characters are visibly smaller making them more difficult to aim at...


Elites, jackals and grunts are nowhere near the same size but you shoot at them all just the same, right? Aim for the middle and preferably the head...


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm finding halo much easier to get the hang of than modern warfare. Though I'm still finding campers in team slaying on the sword base. Some one almost always hides in the corner with camo and sword sitting there waiting for people to come by. 

Still managed to get to 25 kills though


----------



## Prydogga

The "X" amount of kills in ANY game type are godly. 400 kills in the easiest firefight ever for 4000 credits. I haven't played Halo in ages though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

No XBL or connection at uni.  Not played live in like 3 weeks. Fml.



Konfyouzd said:


> Hey... I've been reading on some of the Halo forums about the differences in the male/female characters... What up w/ all that hate? I think the female characters look like of cool... They kinda look more ninja-like to me and I know this is a game about futuristic marines or whatever the fuck they are, but I like ninjas. I figure I can rock the slim frame, and then when I earn like 80 billion credits I can just change the voice to something manlier.
> 
> 
> Elites, jackals and grunts are nowhere near the same size but you shoot at them all just the same, right? Aim for the middle and preferably the head...


 
Theres absolutely no difference in them whatsoever other than appearence. The hitboxes are still the same size, just some whiney noobs on the forums don't know shit.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm farming gruntpocalypse right now  Friend request Creep Creezy if you want some of this juice.


----------



## MFB

I too farmed Gruntocalypse for the 400 kills in any game type. To be fair, I DID play a couple games of SWAT and Living Dead before jumping into it though.

Sitting at Warrant Officer Grade 3 and wanting Captain so I can buy my chest piece, so close.


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> I too farmed Gruntocalypse for the 400 kills in any game type. To be fair, I DID play a couple games of SWAT and Living Dead before jumping into it though.
> 
> Sitting at Warrant Officer Grade 3 and wanting Captain so I can buy my chest piece, so close.


----------



## Prydogga

Living Dead is a playlist now? :O

Also, guys, come on. 400 kills in any gametype, definitely do a custom firefight with you invincible and all the damage to 300%!


----------



## MFB

I don't know if it's gonna STAY a playlist once Halloween is over, but for now it is


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> No XBL or connection at uni.  Not played live in like 3 weeks. Fml.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres absolutely no difference in them whatsoever other than appearence. The hitboxes are still the same size, just some whiney noobs on the forums don't know shit.


 
Oh yea I know... I read all about it. I just hear bitchin' hear and there still. Usually when someone is losing... 

EDIT: I need to get back on this by the way as I've been slacking... If anyone is on today and wants to rock some firefight hit me up!!! 

My fuckin' head is on fire... How does that not make up for whatever visibility is supposedly lost?


----------



## Konfyouzd

*I removed this comment because I didn't mean to make it.*


----------



## Konfyouzd

maliciousteve said:


> I'm finding halo much easier to get the hang of than modern warfare. Though I'm still finding campers in team slaying on the sword base. Some one almost always hides in the corner with camo and sword sitting there waiting for people to come by.
> 
> Still managed to get to 25 kills though


 
Campers make me an unhappy camper... I guess if it works, then it's my fault for not being able to stop it, though...


----------



## 777

Hey guys, Can anyone who plays ( and is good at ) Halo Reach add me please. I need some people who arent noobs or idiots to play with 

GT: SliiPKN0T (the 0 is a zero)


----------



## Konfyouzd

Konfyouzd is not a noob, but also not a beast


----------



## ittoa666

Just reached my "online credit limit." If they seriously made me unable to rank up TONIGHT, I'm gonna be pissed. Halo reach....more like halo reacharound.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> Just reached my "online credit limit." If they seriously made me unable to rank up TONIGHT, I'm gonna be pissed. Halo reach....more like halo reacharound.


 
Isn't that just a daily thing? I mean you can reach a maximum rank, but any credits you earn just get added once the limit is lifted, so you'll shoot up.


----------



## MFB

How many credits did you friggin' earn?  I've gotten challenges for like 4K cR and it's never given me an "online limit" or anything of the sort. Not to mention I was just playing for a solid 2 hours and snagged about 3K cR or so and still didn't come close.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

MFB said:


> How many credits did you friggin' earn?  I've gotten challenges for like 4K cR and it's never given me an "online limit" or anything of the sort. Not to mention I was just playing for a solid 2 hours and snagged about 3K cR or so and still didn't come close.


 
I've read that the daily cap is anywhere between 50k and 200k.


----------



## MFB

God fucking damn it.

I've been "banned" from Matchmaking due to my shitty-ass-fucking connection dropping me from about 6 games in a row yesterday, then a few more scattered through-out the rest of the night totaling 10 or so. Fucking aye, I can't be blamed for that shit, blame Cockcast and their shitty service.


----------



## Bobo

Whoa, banned for your connection?

Jesus if they could do that to Gears of War gamers, half the matches would never happen lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If you quit or get booted 3 times in a row I believe you get banned from matchmaking for 15 minutes.


Haven't played in weeks.  Fuck university.


----------



## maliciousteve

I just reached Warrant Officer yesterday and completed 2 challenges. 

After playing Halo a lot then switching to Modern Warfare 2, I've realised just how crap MW2 is in comparison.


----------



## Prydogga

I've gone back to MW2 and now I can't stand to play Halo anymore


----------



## MFB

MW2 seems to lack something for me, I just don't find it as fun which sucks cause I can see it's a good game and everything. I don't know what it is necessarily, but I can't get into it.

I do wish Halo would let you join in mid-game if someone has left. While it can be KIND of fun being the only one left on your team, after a while it gets old having people leave and strand you.


----------



## Bobo

After going to MW2 and Halo, I can't get over I how much I like Gears better. Maybe I'm  Maybe it's the cover system, just gives you more gameplay. 3rd person with ability to sometimes go 1st has really grown on me. And I guess I'm a sucker for the sheer mother fucking brutality  even if it's just a video game lol. 

And a few years ago, I couldn't get enough of the FPS's.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Couldn't stand GOW online. The new one is supposed to be better though multiplayer wise, apparently they've worked out a lot of the kinks.


----------



## Bobo

It's better with the newest title update. But the big deal is there will be servers for G3. No more host bullshit, which is the black eye on the game. Supposed to be a beta, so maybe they're following the Halo example to try and get it right.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hopefully the ranking system is better too.


----------



## Bobo

I'm not sure if they'll do anything there, but it seems they should. I'm decent, but I'm a level 100 where there are guys who are 100's that smoke me. Then there are 100's that I smoke. Not really performance based, but it seems they are considering a lot of these topics in their forum.


----------



## vampiregenocide

First time playing Reach online in a month, I'm still 6000 odd points from being a Major. Its been too long.


----------



## Bobo

Saw you on today, almost joined you but a friend wanted to play that old Gears 2 crap heh.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Reach > GOW2


----------



## MFB

I'm at like 155,000 cR and I'm pretty close to Captain although Ross' list says Captain is 210,000?  I'm at the point where my little indicator is right next to saying "Next Grade : Captain" so maybe it's like 175,000?


----------



## vampiregenocide

210,000 credits is the total amount of credits you will have had to have earnt to reach Captain, I presume you have 155,000 because you've spent some. If you add the amount you've spent to what you currently have, it would be higher.


----------



## MFB

I had only spent $5,000 on a wrist item mainly to get the daily achievement (only a net loss of 4,333 cR! ) so I dunno. Probably from a while ago when I also went on a binge of buying stuff, but for a while now I've stashed everything to save for my EVA + Grenadier + ODST pads


----------



## Isan

459842


----------



## ittoa666

Isan said:


> 459842



I had around 200000 when I reached lt. colonel the other day. JFO and all attachments plus kats chest piece (without the arm), took me back down to around 20000. Worth it.


----------



## MFB

What the fuck are you two doing to get so many fucking credits?


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> What the fuck are you two doing to get so many fucking credits?



As many daily challenges as possible+gruntpocalypse+saving in general=Lots of credits. I racked up so many when I was getting to lt. colonel and I decided to save for everything I wanted when I got the rank. Still forgot to get kat's arm though.


----------



## MFB

How does Gruntocalypse get you that much though? Normally when I play it only gives a little?

Edit : the Challenges part I already knew, and normally shoot for as many of them as possibly


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> How does Gruntocalypse get you that much though? Normally when I play it only gives a little?
> 
> Edit : the Challenges part I already knew, and normally shoot for as many of them as possibly



Get tons of headshots and commendations along with multi kills. I average around 1100 or more per game. Gotta have a little patience, too.


----------



## MFB

1100? Sweet Christ, I've been doing SWAT and getting around 450-700 per game. 1100 on a GOOD day


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> 1100? Sweet Christ, I've been doing SWAT and getting around 450-700 per game. 1100 on a GOOD day



Now you know the secret.


----------



## CFB

Play Big Team Battle, I usually end up getting ~2k per game.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

so did anyone here get the unfrigginbelievable medal yet? I'm still trying


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fuck no I'm not that good.  I saw someone get it in a tank on boneyard though.


I'm major grade I now.  My armour is pretty much as I want it until I can get a gold visor and either the Emile EVA helmet or the haunted helmet. Might get the lighting storm armour effect too (But that costs 2,000,000 credits, so that won't be for a while ).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I really need to get xbox live


----------



## MFB

Been seeing a few Commanders on the fields and only one Colonel so far, the ranking for Colonel looks bad ass to be honest.

For the "Unfrigginbelievable" do you have to do one or the other, or do you have to get both 100 kills without dying AND 40 kills in MP without dying?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Its 40 kills in MP without dying *or *1000 kills in Firefight without dying.


----------



## CFB

I've got Invincible twice, but not any better then that.


----------



## MFB

Gentlemen, say hello to CAPTAIN NotBenLayton 

Finally bought my Grenadier Chest/Collar, both ODST and GUNGNIR shoulder pieces and some helmet additions. Changed my colors from the Optimus Prime (Blue/Brick) to Boba Fett (Forest/Maroon).


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bump because I've backed a bit off Black Ops and started playing Reach again. Just got my first perfection medal  24 - 0 on Team Swat on The Cage. WIll uplaod the video at some point.


----------



## s_the_fallen

Just got an Xbox 360 and Halo Reach. I am not very good at the game, but feel free to add me. Gamertag is schreckmusic


----------



## MFB

I haven't played Reach since I hit Lt. Colonel and got all beefy looking  Maybe I'll go back sometime soon for old time sake


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm still playing, about to hit Brigadier.


----------



## MFB

Is/was anyone here boosting? One of the guys in my clan for Reach told me how to do it, and he's a good player, so it was kind of disappointing to find out people were boosting ranks. I mean, I reached Lt. Colonel fairly easily and did my time earning the credits and such - so whats the big deal/why do it? If you suck, then people will call you out on it regardless of rank.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> Is/was anyone here boosting? One of the guys in my clan for Reach told me how to do it, and he's a good player, so it was kind of disappointing to find out people were boosting ranks. I mean, I reached Lt. Colonel fairly easily and did my time earning the credits and such - so whats the big deal/why do it? If you suck, then people will call you out on it regardless of rank.


 
Theres only so far you can boost. The more commendations you earn doing a particular thing, the less credits you start to earn. Its basically just making use of certain flaws in game design to get commendations quicker, like using the target locator on the ONI level to get the splash damage commendation maxed. After a while, the credits you get are pretty minimal.


----------



## Ironberry

Target Locator boosting was the extent of my sins. Really was only a drop in the bucket for me since I hit over 2 million credits as of today, though.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres only so far you can boost. The more commendations you earn doing a particular thing, the less credits you start to earn. Its basically just making use of certain flaws in game design to get commendations quicker, like using the target locator on the ONI level to get the splash damage commendation maxed. After a while, the credits you get are pretty minimal.



No, this was with achievements/challenges. Apparently right before you get it at the end of the match, if you disconnect or something you earn the credits but it doesn't register it as being completed? Something along those lines, so you'd get like 5000 cR and be able to do it for X amount of times.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> No, this was with achievements/challenges. Apparently right before you get it at the end of the match, if you disconnect or something you earn the credits but it doesn't register it as being completed? Something along those lines, so you'd get like 5000 cR and be able to do it for X amount of times.


 
Fair play, I haven't heard of that. Seems unlikely, and if it is true its probably patched now.


----------



## Isan

DO NOT DO THAT .... the auto ban will erase your credits /reset your rank if it detects multiple of the same challenge


----------



## philkilla

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> so did anyone here get the unfrigginbelievable medal yet? I'm still trying



I got it ONCE on blood gulch before they took the scorpion out. I forgot the stats but they were retarded. I'm sure the other team hated me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rumor: Map Pack for Halo: Reach Leaked | Machinima.com Inside Gaming News

Slight bump, looks like images of the new map pack got leaked.


----------



## MFB

Well, I guess that's TWO map packs I've gone totally unaware of


----------



## HighGain510

This reminds me that I haven't touched halo in a few months....


----------



## vampiregenocide

I haven't touched it in a month or so, mostly because I played so much I needed a rest, and also I've been playing Dead Space 2 ha ha.


----------



## nojyeloot

These look great:



Love new map packs.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Does look pretty sweet, though visually they're kinda similar to maps we already have. I was hoping for something more far out and different.


----------



## MFB

Threw Reach in tonight and expected to do alright. News flash, I suck total donkey balls at this game now. My best of the night was fucking 9 kills! I remember SWAT being A LOT easier, and didn't rely on only headshots, plus I remember melees doing more damage. Black Ops has distorted my views, and every time I hit someone I was like, "NO! You die cause I knife - er, pummeled - you!"


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm taking a break from Reach. A few nights ago, I had just started a big team slayer match on Spire, and I immediately went to one of the center gravity lifts, made it to the top, got a black screen even though no one left and there was no lag at all, black screen went away, I started jetpacking to the roof, got the black screen again even though there was no lag and no one left, the black screen went away..... and I saw that I was respawning with a score of -1. I totally rage quit that match.
Earlier that night, I spent the first 7 or 8 minutes of a game shooting an enemy banshee with a DMR.... I was the only one attempting to kill it and I couldn't even reach a power weapon just because of the banshee. When the score was 9 to 40, I started cussing out my whole team saying they suck dick at halo reach (I had 7 of those 9 kills), and I betrayed 2 team mates, they both betrayed me back. I got to boot one of them (LOL, I'm such an asshole), and I started committing suicide every time I spawned, and after my 13th suicide, I accidentally betrayed another teammate, and I know he kicked me off, but I actually got a black screen, lagged out, "won" the game, got a jackpot of 3000 credits + 1500 or so for game completion, and ranked up to Colonol.
I'm ZEB0V (with a zero) on Xbox Live. If you send me a friend request, make sure you tell me you're from ss.org or I'll decline it.


----------



## nojyeloot

^
I've had that black screen a few times as well. VERY VERY ANNOYING. I've had to reboot my 360 to get a response, and it's pretty much brand new and well cooled on tile.

Anybody got a somewhat firm ETA on Defiant Map pack coming out this month? Bugs me how MS doesn't tell us a date and we're 8 days in.


----------



## vampiregenocide

March 15th apparently.


----------



## nojyeloot

So I heard this map pack wasn't really worth it. I haven't go them yet, but heard that they were primarily big team maps and they were a let down. I don't really care for the current big team maps, especially compared to halo 3's. What's the overall consensus?


----------



## vampiregenocide

They were good, but not really anything new. :/ I wish they'd do brand new fresh feeling maps. These ones all feel like things I've played before.


----------



## Hallic

they better make those other maps free...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just want something fresher feeling. The good thing about Halo 3 is that all the maps were different, some of them weren't even from levels in the game. With Reach, may of the maps are ripped straight from campaign, slightly different versions of other maps, or just forged maps (Which while cool, will always look the same).


----------



## nojyeloot

vampiregenocide said:


> They were good, but not really anything new. :/ I wish they'd do brand new fresh feeling maps. These ones all feel like things I've played before.


 
Great . STILL going to have to get them, but I'm not going to like it 



vampiregenocide said:


> I just want something fresher feeling. The good thing about Halo 3 is that all the maps were different, some of them weren't even from levels in the game. With Reach, may of the maps are ripped straight from campaign, slightly different versions of other maps, or just forged maps (Which while cool, will always look the same).


 
This, exactly. 

I'm also of the mind that the big maps on Reach really don't compare to the big maps on Halo 3 (minus Avalanche). Some of the smaller Reach maps are good except that they're, like you said, variations of each other and there's no real difference on many of them. I also don't care for the "universal" level avatars when voting for map/scenario. 

In other news, this weekend I brought my Reach disc to my bro-in-laws to show him the ropes (He's a Black Ops guy). Later in the day, his 4 year old grabbed the 360 controller and ran upstairs with it, unbeknownst to us. I walk in the downstairs living room and see the purchase screen's "confirm purchase" window on the TV from On Demand games. I scramble looking for the remote (instead of thinking to shutdown the 360). Too late, he bought a game . Good thing it was Reach.


----------



## MFB

Bumping this because well,


----------



## Guitarman700

MFB said:


> Bumping this because well,



Moar pleez.


----------



## MFB

All there is I'm afraid.

Twas from Tumblr


----------



## Guitarman700

MFB said:


> All there is I'm afraid.
> 
> Twas from Tumblr


----------



## vampiregenocide

She's my wife now.


----------



## MFB

Lo and behold! I come bearing female Spartans!


----------



## vampiregenocide

DEAR CHRIST KJGBILUEVDHEDvde


IN MY BED NAO


----------



## Guitarman700

WHERE DO GIRLS LIKE THIS LIVE!?


----------



## ittoa666

My mind has been blown by the hotness.


----------



## s_the_fallen

Add 100 lbs and that would look like the average girl who plays Halo.


----------



## MFB

WE CAN DREAM CAN'T WE?!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I knew several girls who play computer games, one of which is one of the hottest I've ever seen. Its such a tease.


----------

